# Wie sieht es 2017 an Euren Teichen aus



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2017)

Hi,

so, das neue Jahr ist auch schon wieder 3 Tage alt. Da wird es Zeit den neuen Thread zu eröffnen

bei mir siehts am Teich z.Z ziemlich eisig aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (3. Jan. 2017)

Nabend!

Auch hier ist es ziemlich frisch und es wird erst mal nicht besser, aber immerhin ist es der erste Schnee seit zwei Jahren 

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Daufi (4. Jan. 2017)

Bei uns ist der Frühling da!
Endlich!
Sieht man doch, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Frühling da!
> Endlich!
> Sieht man doch, oder


Ja, schöne Blüten hast du.


----------



## Daufi (4. Jan. 2017)

...naja, dieTrompeten meiner Göga in der dunklen Garage haben noch jede Menge Blüten...
Aber die gehen einfach nicht auf...


----------



## Michael H (5. Jan. 2017)

Morsche

Winter halt .....


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2017)

Hi Michael,

warte das nächste mal mit den Bildern bis es etwas heller ist. Dann sieht man auch mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2017)

Gestern Nachmittag hat es getaut, jetzt geht der Mist wieder von vorne los.

        Der Luftsprudler funzt bis jetzt einwandfrei, bin mal gespannt ob er es die kommenden Nächte mit gemeldeten - 10°C auch schafft den Teich eisfrei zu halten.


----------



## Michael H (5. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> warte das nächste mal mit den Bildern bis es etwas heller ist. Dann sieht man auch mehr.


Hallo

Ja CHEF wird gemacht .....


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (5. Jan. 2017)

Hier mal mein Gartenteich, alles noch etwas mau bepflanzt, aber im Oktober 16 wollte ich nicht mehr so viel anpflanzen, brauche ja noch eine Aufgabe für das Frühjahr.
Seit heute ist der Teich komplett zugefroren, bis auf ein Loch von ca. 1 Meter Durchmesser, da ist immer Wasser in Bewegung. Die Kois sind ganz unten auf dem Boden und werden alle 14 Tage gefüttert und fressen das Sinkfutter auch. Filter läuft durch. 

(Die Schnüre sind nur eine Übergangslösung, im Frühjahr wird ein Sonnensegel für den __ Fischreiher aufgebaut, mehr wie meinen Tancho bekommt das dumme Vieh nicht von mir)


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2017)

Ich mach das immer vor dem Hochladen auf dem 
PC......bist du mit dem Smartphone zugange ?


----------



## Petta (7. Jan. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist eisig wir hatten in den letzten Nächten bis -14°jetzt sind es noch -1,5°.
So wie ich sehen kann ist in den Teichen alles Ok.
Auch den Goldelritzen von Tottoabs geht es gut.
An bei ein paar Bilder............


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Auch den Goldelritzen von Tottoabs geht es gut.


Drehen deine auch unterm Eis ihre runden? Meine scheinen kaum Winterpause zu machen.


----------



## Petta (7. Jan. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Drehen deine auch unterm Eis ihre runden? Meine scheinen kaum Winterpause zu machen.



Bei uns genau so Thorsten,sind auch immer an der Folie am Knabbern


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Bei uns genau so Thorsten,sind auch immer an der Folie am Knabbern


Ja, manchmal glaube ich der Idee von Tanny das die auch Algen fressen........vielleicht aber auch nur das Kleingetier in den Algen.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (7. Jan. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich mach das immer vor dem Hochladen auf dem
> PC......bist du mit dem Smartphone zugange ?



Hab es auch am PC gemacht, komischerweise waren die Bilder da so wie es sein sollte. Naja vll klappt es beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Andi1104 (7. Jan. 2017)

Ich grüße euch,

noch "mitten" im Bau, aber man kann schon das Meiste erkennen.

Sg Andi


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Jan. 2017)

Liebe Grüße aus dem Zentrum Deutschlands!
Auch bei mir gibt es noch etwas `Bau-Geruch`. Aber einige Tage ist nun schon Frost da, und da haben wir einfach mal die Tragfähigkeit ausprobiert. Bei mir tummelt sich´s über der Eisfläche....
 

     

Muss sich im Ort rumgesprochen haben. Einige Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft kamen auch noch....

   
Bis denne
Michael


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Muss sich im Ort rumgesprochen haben. Einige Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft kamen auch noch....


Na hoffentlich kommen die nicht auch mal wenn keiner zu Hause ist und das Eis brüchig ist .......


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2017)

Morgen, der erste Schnee in diesem Winter!


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2017)

Luftheber läuft bei mir ja jetzt mit Thomas AP60/80 bei ca. 30W als Frostschutz für die Filteranlage durch
Trotz einigen kalten Nächten mit -10°C und tiefer blieb ein Teil immer eisfrei entsprechend der Strömung der Rückläufe.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
ich seh' schon, ihr seid alle gut ins Neu Jahr gestartet, ich auch ... . Mein Teich ist auch gerade im Winterschlaf, schau'n wir mal.


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2017)

Sieht wohl mehr oder weniger überall gleich aus, nur die Fotos sind unterschiedlich "schön".


----------



## mkburg (16. Jan. 2017)

Teich friert langsam wieder zu, haben in den letzten Tagen immer wieder Besuch vom __ Reiher.
Die Fische sind am Grund, somit kann wohl nichts passieren.
 
Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Jan. 2017)

Das Eis trägt!

        Die Jungs dürfen natürlich nur unter Aufsicht auf das Eis.


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2017)

Hier sind zum Teil so tolle Winterbilder dabei - wollt ihr nicht einige davon beim Fotowettbewerb einstellen?

Bei uns sah/sieht es heute morgen so aus:
 

 

Nur fix mit dem Handy festgehalten....


----------



## Fräbel (22. Jan. 2017)

Wir hatten Besuch bei uns am Teich, aber zum Glück sind die Fische weit unten im Teich


----------



## Lyliana (22. Jan. 2017)

Letzten Sonntag war unser Teichlein noch kein bisschen vom Eis besucht. Im Gegensatz zu den zwei Angelseen außerhalb unseres Gartens.
Heute sah das dann so aus...
  
Aber auch nur, da der Ablauf leicht bedeckt von Blättern und Zweigen war und so die Kälte gewann.
Dort wo der Einlauf aus der Erde kommt, ist nichts gefroren. Da ist es noch "warm" .

Und bei mir sieht es im Vergleich schon fast aus wie Frühling,  wenn ich eure Bilder so anschaue. 

LG Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2017)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Dort wo der Einlauf aus der Erde kommt, ist nichts gefroren. Da ist es noch "warm" .


Bei dir kommt warmes Wasser aus der Erde..... 

Ist fast immer so das Quellen eine gleichbleibende Temperatur haben. So 6 bis 10 °C.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Jan. 2017)

Seit drei Wochen ununterbrochen Eis, es dürften jetzt so ca. 30 cm sein. meine Pumpen liegen auf - 55 cm im Schacht mal sehen ob sie es überleben.
Der Luftsprudler hat mich echt überrascht, selbst bei mehreren Nächten mit Temperaturen um die -10°C hat er es geschafft eine kleine Fläche eisfrei zu halten.


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
hast du keine Befürchtungen, dass der Eisdruck deine Betonpanzerung beschädigt.
Ich habe mir für den Fall der starken Fröste Eisdruckpolster gekauft.
Bei uns ist aber bislang kaum Frost gewesen. Der Teich hat heute nur eine kleine Eisplatte, die sich auflöst und
auf der Oberfläche seine Kreise zieht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Carlo,

Befürchtungen schon, ich lass es mal drauf ankommen, tun kann ich jetzt eh nichts. Die ersten -5 cm habe ich noch Ufermatte, erst darunter beginnt der Mörtel. Werde nach dem Auftauen berichten.


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Jan. 2017)

Seit über einem Monat alles zugefroren bis auf kleines Loch vom Sprudelstein. 
Das wärmste in den letzten 4 Wochen war -3 Grad, das kälteste -24 Grad und heute 
-.2Grad. 
War gerade draußen, meine Eisschicht im Teich ist 32 cm. 
Hatte auch in den letzten Jahren nie Probleme mit Teichrand und Folie am Randbereich. Soll auch in Schwäbisch Sibirien etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## misudapi (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo ,
ich war heute mal ein Foto machen,da wir schon seit Tagen wirklich dickes Eis auf der Pfütze haben.
Erste mal seit ich den Teich habe. Zugefroren war er schon ein paar mal, aber immer nur mit einer ganz dünnen Schicht.
Ich bekomme leider keine Bilder mehr hochgeladen. Also kein Beweisfoto.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2017)

ich hab heute das noch trockene Wetter und die noch vorhandene Eisdecke auf dem Teich genutzt und alle rausragenden abfestorbenen Pflanzentriebe abrasiert (mit der "übergroßen Rasierklinge" namens Schneeschieber). So ist wenigstens auch der viele Schnee vom Eis bevor morgen das Tauwetter kommen soll


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
noch ist bei mir auch der größte Teil vom Teich zugefroren, und man kann auch darauf laufen. Dank "Filterheizung" und einer kleinen Pumpe im Filter wird das Tiefenwasser angesaugt, angewärmt, und läuft es "mit frischen Sauerstoff" in den Teich zurück. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Wetter nächste Woche entwickelt.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Befürchtungen schon, ich lass es mal drauf ankommen, tun kann ich jetzt eh nichts. Die ersten -5 cm habe ich noch Ufermatte, erst darunter beginnt der Mörtel. Werde nach dem Auftauen berichten.


Nicht vergessen




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich hab heute das noch trockene Wetter und die noch vorhandene Eisdecke auf dem Teich genutzt und alle rausragenden abfestorbenen Pflanzentriebe abrasiert (mit der "übergroßen Rasierklinge" namens Schneeschieber). So ist wenigstens auch der viele Schnee vom Eis bevor morgen das Tauwetter kommen soll


Du sollst doch nicht auf dem Teich herum laufen und die Fische erschrecken. So von wegen Winterruhe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

die __ Döbel, Rotaugen, Zährten halten keine "richtige" Winterruhe. Können sie sich von Natur aus als Bewohner von Fließgewässern gar net erlauben weil sie einigermaßen aktiv bleiben müssen da das Wasser in ihrem Lebensraum ja nie ruht

MfG Frank


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (30. Jan. 2017)

Ich hasse Winter. 

      

Zum Glück ist der Frühling auf dem Vormarsch. 

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ich hasse Winter.
> 
> Zum Glück ist der Frühling auf dem Vormarsch.
> 
> LG Heike



Hi Heike,

ja Winter ist zum 

in 4 Wochen ist zum Glück ja wieder Frühlingsanfang
ich bin mal gespannt was im Teich kaputt gegangen ist da ich net weiß wie dick das Eis geworden ist - bei einigen hier ja wohl über 35cm. Wenn das auch bei mir so sein sollte sind die vielen qm2 __ Hechtkraut und einige Seerosen im Flachwasser wohl hin

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2017)

Na Heike und Mathias, das sieht ja "schön" eisig aus 
Bei uns sind es zum Glück nur knapp 7 bis 8 cm, Frank. Also hoffentlich nicht all zuviel Schaden.


----------



## Erin (30. Jan. 2017)

O je...du machst mir ja Hoffnungen....ich will doch hoffen, dass die ganzen neuen Pflanzen den Winter überlebt haben  
Muss heute unbedingt einen Kontrollgang machen, hier taut es seit 3 Tagen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2017)

im Teich ist nach 6 Wochen endlich wieder Wasser zu sehen

durch den Regen ca. 2cm hoch auf dem Eis

MfG frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> durch den Regen ca. 2cm hoch auf dem Eis


dito


----------



## Petta (30. Jan. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> dito



Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2017)

Bilderrätsel... Na!?... Wo ist der Teich?


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Na!?... Wo ist der Teich?


Ich wees es
da:  
Oder auch nicht 


bald ist wieder Sommer und dann


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2017)

Nee, dat isser nisch!  ...aber dit Teichlein kenne ick ooch...


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Nee, dat isser nisch!  ...aber dit Teichlein kenne ick ooch...



Hast du überhaupt einen Teich?


----------



## PyroMicha (31. Jan. 2017)

Leider alles schon getaut aber so sah es vor einer Woche aus


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2017)

In Köln taut es und die Fische betteln was das Zeug hält.
Aber irgendwie haben die die ganze Zeit gebettelt. Insgesamt war die Eisschicht ca. 7cm dick.

Bin froh wenn der Frühling kommt.


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns im Brandenburgischen, ähnlich wie in Köln, doch ab und zu schwimmt mal ein Fisch dicht unter der Eisfläche.
    links ein Koi, rechts eine Blau __ Orfe.
Hätte gerne eine gesamt Übersicht. Aber dh. warten!


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Die schwimmen aber ganz schön weit oben. 
Meine schlafen beharrlich mit ganz seltenen Flossenschlag.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2017)

der Schnee ist zwar weg, aber das Eis auf dem Teich ist, auch wenn es langsam mürbe wird, doch noch recht hartnäckig

aber es wird Frühling,. heute waren schon wieder erste Kraniche auf dem Weg nach Norden zu hören und sehen


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo René!
Ab und zu schwimmen sie auch weiter oben, besonders wenn die Sonne auf's Eis "geknallt" hat. Sie werden schon wissen wo es am wärmsten ist.
Heute bei dem Kaiserwetter, jagen die Blubbersteine das Eis 
Vor einer Woche war es noch anders herum 
Man kann deutlich die Frosttage erkennen.
In der nächsten Woche wird es dann wieder von vorn los gehen, mit den"Eisringen".


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

Sieht auf jedenfall viel angenehmer bei dir aus als bei mir mit dem vielen Eis aufn Wasser. 
Da wird wohl nichts mehr tauen bis es wieder in die tiefen minus Grade geht 
Andererseits sind dadurch diese ständigen Temperaturschwankungen nicht so merklich für die Fische.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
Das Eis willeinfach nicht wegtauen obwohl es die letzten tage tagsüber bis zu 9°C hatte. Es wurde auch noch einiges an Laub auf den Teich geweht das jetzt im Eis eingefroren ist. Die Eisdicke schätze ich immer noch auf gut 20 cm.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir ist das Eis seit heute morgen komplett weg.


----------



## mkburg (11. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir ist eine leichte Eisdecke auf dem Teich, ich hab mal ein kleines Video hochgeladen:




_View: https://youtu.be/hfp-INbgYNk_


Michael


----------



## webhein (11. Feb. 2017)

... der Winter kam heute bei uns zurück


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2017)

Die siebte Woche Eis auf dem Teich!

      

Für die Gräser wird es Zeit für den Schnitt.

  

Bilder vom Moorbeet


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2017)

Deine __ Schlauchpflanzen machen genauso "streckebein" wie meine.
Hast Du hier mehr Erfahrung wie mit einer Binse?


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Feb. 2017)

Voriges Wochenende hab' ich schon mal die trockenen Stängel größtenteils zurück geschnitten, da friert der Teich doch noch mal zu... . Die Piepmätze freuts, dass ich es nicht überall geschaftt habe.


----------



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

Zustand bei mir:

Teich ist noch mit einer dicken, für Menschen tragfähigen Eisschicht zugefrohren.
Moorbeet ist noch im Winterschlaf - 15cm hoch mit Isolierschaum und Jutesack abgedeckt.
Ufergraben mit ein paar nicht sehr winterharten Pflanzen ist mit Tannenzweigen abgedeckt.

Von Frühling ist noch nicht wirklich eine Spur zu sehen, das dauert noch eine Weile. Nachts ist bei uns immer noch Frost.


Bedingt durch meinen schweren Unfall im Juni 2016 muss ich sobald das Wetter besser ist auch erst mal die Teichbaustelle 
weiterbauen und zu Ende führen. Das ist meine Hauptaufgabe in den nächsten 2 Monaten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2017)

bei mir ist auch noch immer die dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich, knackt allerdings schon gehörig wenn man es mit einem Bein belastet.
Im kalten Gewächshaus treiben die Paeonia rockii Sämlinge von letzten Jahr schon Laub aus.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Habe gerade vorhin mal 2 kurze Videos vom Teich gemacht:
Die sind munter und verfressen wie immer 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v72WzaoXyQ_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTrELRyWnk_


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Deine __ Schlauchpflanzen machen genauso "streckebein" wie meine.
> Hast Du hier mehr Erfahrung wie mit einer Binse?



Da bin ich genauso schlau wie bei der Binse. Die Schlauchpflanzen hat meine Frau letzten Sommer gepflanzt, keine Ahnung ob die den Winter überleben.

Übrigens, ein Gärtner von Naturagart hat mir geschrieben das es sich um eine Flatter Binse ( Juncus Effusus ) handelt.


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2017)

Aha, Binse mit "Musik", also.

Hatte mal ne grüne und __ rote Schlauchpflanze, dabei hat die grüne gleich im ersten Winter die Hufe gestreckt. Die rote habe ich dann etwas widerstandsfähiger eingeschätzt.
Vielleicht ist auch nur der "Saft" raus und steigende Temperaturen erschaffen neue Austriebe.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2017)

In drei Monaten wissen wir mehr!


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2017)

So lange noch!!


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Feb. 2017)

Hi Roland,

ist bei dir nun doch leider der Beton kaputtgeforen ?
oder täuscht das auf dem Bild https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/004-jpg.178214/
Falls ja, hoffe ich, dass das nur oberflächlich ist.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2017)

Carlo, machst mal bitte einen Pfeil oder Kreis wo du auf dem Bild was gesehen hast.


----------



## PyroMicha (14. Feb. 2017)

Ich glaube er meint das "Ufer" unten am Bild. Das sieht so aus als wäre oberflächlich etwas abgeplatzt


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Feb. 2017)

Ich meine den Bereich im Flachwasser

 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> In drei Monaten wissen wir mehr!



Hi Roland,

ich hab heut schon austreibende Stauden ausgegraben, die Sämereinen im Gewächshaus gegossen und saß darin auch schön bei +30 Grad in der Sonne (leider hats ziemlich von der "Decke" getropft). Das Eis im Teich zeigt erste "Spannungsbruchlinien"

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

du hast recht, habe heute das Laub am Uferrand des Pflanzenteichs nach Feierabend ( ist ja fast schon bis 6 Uhr hell ) abgelesen. Dabei habe ich gesehen das der __ Kalmus schon kleine Triebe bildet. Auch einige andere Triebe die ich aber noch nicht benennen kann konnte ich enddecken.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> ist bei dir nun doch leider der Beton kaputtgeforen ?
> oder täuscht das auf dem Bild https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/004-jpg.178214/
> ...



Hallo Carlo,

du hast richtig gesehen. Es ist aber nur die dünne Schicht mit Dichtschlämme die ich nachträglich noch aufgetragen habe. Dem Beton selbst ist nichts passiert. Die Abplatzungen sind auch nicht überall sondern nur an drei Stellen. Es ist nur im oberen Bereich bis ca. - 10 cm. Wenn es wärmer ist werde ich mich der Sache mal annehmen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2017)

heute ist das Eis gebrochen (na gut, mit ein bischen Nachhilfe durch hebeln am auftauenden Ufer, dabei brach ne rund 4qm2 Platte ab). War nur noch ca. 5cm dick und hatte wohl eine Dicke von 15cm nicht überschritten. Die __ Goldkeule, die an an der Stelle bei meiner "Nymphaea chromatelle, zum Überwintern in ihrem hohen Topf versenkt wurde (ca. 25 cm Wasserstand von Topfoberkante bis Oberfläche, hat immer noch grünes Jung-Laub - nur die längsten Blätter, die aus dem Wasser ragten, sind bis auf die Blattstiele im Eis gelandet und daher matsch

an den 4 Nistkästen im Garten  herrscht schon ein reges Gedränge wie bei ner WE-Wohnungsbesichtung. Der erste hat auch schon seine "Mieter" (Spatzen verschwinden darin immer wieder mit Laubfetzen und Grashalmen im Schnabel)


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Feb. 2017)

Erstmal ein paar alte Bilder vom 09.01.2017
Noch mit Schneeauflage.
Eis wird durch permanentes laufenlassen des Lufthebers mit einer Thomas AP 60/80 an den Teicheinläufen weggeschmolzen.
Dadurch bleibt auch Filterkeller und Anlage frostfrei.
Trommelfilter spült fast nicht durch Sensorauslösung, weil wohl im Winter kein/kaum Schmutz anfällt, sondern nur 2 x täglich durch programmierte "Zwangsabreinigung" nach 12h, wenn der Sensor nicht auslöst.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Feb. 2017)

Bilder von Heute- Gestern waren es schon eutlich über 10° plus in der Sonne...
Das Eis schmilzt langsam, Nieselregen...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Feb. 2017)

Eis...kann auch schöne Seiten haben, wenn man Kitebuggy, Kufen und nen Drachen hat
Räder ab und Kufen ran und ab geht´s
Ist wohl erstmal vorbei- die schöne Eiszeit.

Location ist der Rangsdorfer See-am südlichen Berliner Rand- wo wir öfter auf und im Wasser unterwegs sind.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2017)

Schönes Hobby
Aber das Eis sieht mir nicht mehr so vertrauenserweckend aus


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Feb. 2017)

15cm dick. Am Tag zuvor war da Eisfest am See.
Kind und Kegel auf dem Eis- was ich aus Erfahrung nicht gut heißen kann.
Murphy´s Law und die Natur regeln das manchmal ganz schnell.

Ich kenn mich da gut aus, wir sind vorbereitet, haben Rettungsmittel dabei..ich bin alt....meine Kinder sind groß..und alles schuldenfrei.
Bei dünnem Eis...bleibe ich am flachen Ufer - Trockenanzug habe ich auch.

Ich musste einfach zig Leutchen mit Kinderwagen und Kleinkindern auf dem See öfter mal fragen, was sie machen wollen, wenn doch einmal die Scholle wegbricht....
Beratungsresistent....  die Kinder ziehe ich notfalls raus...den beratungsresistenten Großvater...da sind mir die Finger dann sicher klamm geworden.

Ich habe den Leuten dann erklärt: na gut- sie haben ja Recht- und wenn nicht, dann ist es eben die letzte Chance der Natur zur natürlichen Auslese.

Ein Wackelvideo gibt´s auch noch (ja, die richtige Helmkamera Drift Ghost lag im abgedeckten Wohnwagen..):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Q2xOEtd2U&t=24s_


Zurück zum Thema Teich und Winter:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvZWAdNDdGg_

2010 kam es an diesem See zum Kollaps der Natur- Eis und tonnenweise toten Fisch.
Die Fische waren dann teilweise im Eis eingefroren, erstickt, Faulgase und oben im Eis dann eingeschlossen.
Die haben dann diese mit Baggern aus dem See geholt und mit LKW weggefahren.

Die Gründe dafür sind- viel Fisch (teilweise eingesetzt worden), flacher See mit 2m Durchschnitt, 15m tiefer Schlamm, Dünger aus den umgebenden Feldern und durch die schicken Wildvögel- Gänse, die den See regelrecht zukacken.
Das wollen aber meine speziellen örtlichen Vogelnarzisten ja nicht wahrhaben- es gibt schon Seen:
Kitesurfen aus Naturschutzgründen verboten- Jetskifahren erlaubt.


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Jetzt kann das ganze Grün mal loslegen , bis auf die Algen natürlich ...


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Ich hab immer noch Eis 
auch wenn es immer weniger wird.
Und die Fische erkennt man auch schon


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Eis
> auch wenn es immer weniger wird.


Hallo
Behalt ruhig dein hartes Wasser , ich will das dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehn .


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Naja im heißen Sommer mag ich schon ab und an im Eistee so ein Stück hartes Wasser ab nun soll es mal gut sein


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir ist das Wasser im Teich auch noch sehr hart

Aber kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## Daufi (18. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns sieht's heut so aus... Also etwas links vom Teich...


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

das Eis auf dem Pflanzenteich ist weg
. 

Und siehe da, es regt sich was.    

Der Schwimmteich war gestern Abend auch schon eisfrei, über Nacht hat sich bei -1,5°C wieder eine dünne Eisschicht gebildet.


----------



## domserv (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Samstag meinen Teich vom Laubnetz befreit. Da es mein erster Winter war, war ich gespannt was ich vorfinden würde. Durch das engmaschige Netz konnte ich die ganze Zeit nicht wirklich erkennen was sich im Teich tut, außerdem war er ja auch ziemlich lange zugefroren.


Das Netz hat seinen Dienst gut getan, kaum Laub im Teich. Der Teich ist glasklar bis auf den Boden. Was mich erstaunt hat, alle Unterwasserpflanzen sind noch grün, nix vermodert, der ganze Boden ist noch mit Pflanzen zugewuchert. Selbst die zugewanderten Armleuchteralgen sind noch grün und bedecken einen großen Teil des Bodens. Ich dachte immer die Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Tausendblatt oder __ Hornblatt würden sich über Winter zurückziehen und im Frühjahr neu austreiben? Der Tannenwedel, Seerose, __ Hechtkraut und __ Wasserähre haben sich mehr oder weniger zurückgezogen. Die Wassernuss hat natürlich auch die Schwimmblätter verloren, die Unterwasserblätter sind aber noch da. Was mich am meisten wundert, die Fadenalgen im Flachwasserbereich sind alle noch da und grün, nix vermodert. Um die Unterwasserpflanzen am Boden sind auch noch massenweiße Fadenalgen Nester, oder was immer das ist.

Aber im Flachwasserbereich kommt schon das erste GRÜN.

Die Fische (5 Bitterlinge) sind nicht zu sehen, noch zu kalt. Wassertemperatur 6 °C (gemessen mit Schwimmthermometer in ca. 20 cm Tiefe). Von meinen __ Muscheln (die mich mir damals hab aufschwätzen lassen) ist auch nix zu sehen, die kann ich aufgrund der vielen Pflanzen nicht ausmachen.

Gruß

Jimi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2017)

Hi,

das Eis nimmt rapide ab, bis Mittwoch werden die 130qm2 wieder eisfrei sein

kaum ist das Eis am sich verdünnisieren werden auch die Fische wieder munter

43 Goldrotfedern standen vorhin untern Eis neben den schon freien Bereichen. Die sind auch heilfroh das nach >2 Monaten endlich mal wieder frischer Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2017)

Ich hab mal eine paar Winterfutterbrocken in den Teich geworfen. Goldelrizen sind aktiv wie immer.


War eben noch mal im Dunklen mit der Taschenlampe im Regen am Teich. Wassertemperatur 5°C Luft / Regen11°C.
Waren alle Koi vollständig oben an der Wasseroberfläche bzw. am Einlauf des Bachlauf, wo das Regenwasser an kommt. 

Alle da.


----------



## krallowa (21. Feb. 2017)

Moin,

der Teich und seine Bewohner wird langsam aktiv.
Kois (8 Stück) betteln und fressen schon ordentlich.
Scheinen auch gut über den Winter gekommen zu sein.
Keine äußeren Auffälligkeiten, ordentlich rund geblieben.
Meine Steine im Teich sind alle mächtig grün, fange nun behutsam an die Steine mit einem Straßenbesen abzufegen in der Hoffnung das die Pumpe die Algen über den Filter entsorgt.
UVC noch abgeschaltet, Filter zu 75% installiert um 24 Stunden aktiv.
Werde aber im Frühjahr einmal komplett den Teich leeren um die __ Shubunkin und Goldis noch mehr zu dezimieren als der Eisvogel es schon getan hat.
Suche dafür noch einen großen Aufstellpool um die Kois zwischenzulagern und mal genauer vermessen zu können.
Sind zwar nicht übermäßig viele im Teich aber ich möchte etwas mehr Ruhe im Teich, außerdem schwimmt an 3 Stellen die Ufermatte auf und das möchte ich beheben mit Sikaflex oder ähnlichem.
Bis denn
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Eis nimmt rapide ab, bis Mittwoch werden die 130qm2 wieder eisfrei sein
> 
> MfG Frank



Irrtum,

schon 12 Std. später waren die restlichen 80qm2 Eis weg und auch die blauen Karpfen ziehen schon wieder langsame Runden durch den Teich (ich hoffe nur die beginnen die Tage net schon wieder alles fleisig umzugraben)

erste weiße, rote und hellgrüne "Tupfen" sind im Garten auch auszumachen, __ Schneeglöckchen, rotes __ Lungenkraut und stinkende Nieswurz schieben Blüten

MfG Frank


----------



## webhein (21. Feb. 2017)

... die ersten für dieses Jahr und sie wedeln schon  .


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Feb. 2017)

Viel tut sich derzeit nicht am Teich. Dieser ist abgedeckt, Wassertemperatur liegt bei 7 Grad.
Geht allen super, fressen auch schön.

Im Frühjahr wird der Teich auch mal 3/4 geleert und neu eingelassen.
Dann habe ich das gleiche wie krallowa vor, den Nachwuchs von 2015/2016 dezimieren. Ist mir bei den Koi zu unruhig.
Falls also jemand gesunde und gut im Futter stehende __ Goldfisch/__ Shubunkin Nachwuchs sucht, noch ungefärbt und um die 10-12 cm groß (Kometenschwanz), sind kostenlos in gute Hände abzugeben.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Feb. 2017)

Zum Teil schwammen die Koi schon in der oberen Wasserhälfte in den letzten Tagen. Zum Glück ist erst mal kein Frost mehr in Sicht, man ist es echt leid  gefüttert wird jedoch nicht, dafür ist es hier noch zu kalt. Die Algen nehmen wie letztes Jahr um die Zeit zu, klar alles andere befindet sich ja im "Winterschlaf".
Achja wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, ich hab junge, hübsche Rotfedern die nur darauf warten andere Teiche unsicher zu machen


----------



## koile (21. Feb. 2017)

Die Wassertemperatur steigt so langsam +6°c und meine Koi betteln,

haben gestern mal ein paar Körner Hikari Wheat -Germ  bekommen, dieses Futter kann schon ab +5c° 

Gefüttert werden. 

Ich muss aber sagen , sie sind noch schwer zäh, aber sonst scheint es ihner gut zugehen.

Es wird Zeit das der Filter wieder läuft, Wasser ist schon leicht trübe.


----------



## Kuschel (24. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe noch ein paar Blätter im Teich. Der teich selber ist jetzt fast eisfrei. Daher wollte ich fragen ob ich die Blätter rauskeschen kann oder noch warten soll bis sich die Fische richtig zeigen ? 
LG Felix


----------



## koile (24. Feb. 2017)

@Kuschel, ich kann Dir nicht sagen, was Du machen sollst, aber ich würde warten bis das Eis vom Teich ist,
und die Fische  wieder Aktiv sind.
Denn ich vermute mal ,das in Deinem Teich die Wassertemperatur auch noch sehr Tief ist, und somit sich
Deine Fische noch in Winterruhe befinden. 
Und eine unnötige Störung die Fische belasten könnte.


----------



## Kuschel (24. Feb. 2017)

Ja hab grad geschaut. Wassertemperatur 1 grad. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Feb. 2017)

Gestern habe ich die Wassertemperatur auf knapp 10 Grad erhöht. 
Fischen sind alle Fit & Gesund durch den Winter gekommen & ziehen fleißig ihre Kreise.
Gefüttert wird bei uns den ganzen Winter über, meist täglich 1x, aber sparsam.
Hin & wieder, baue ich auch eine 2-3 Tägige Pause ein, je nachdem wie sich die Tiere verhalten.
Vereinzelt kann man auch schon die Pflanzen sprießen sehen, treiben kleine Triebe aus (Schilff, Teichlilie ..)


----------



## koile (24. Feb. 2017)

So sieht es momentan an unserm Teich aus !

Wassertemperatur : 

Koi : hungrig  

Seerose:  blüht unter Wasser !

Wasser:  trübe,  wird Zeit das der Filter wieder läuft .

 Ich wünsche alle eine närrische Zeit.


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Feb. 2017)

So Die 10° sind geknackt
heute 10,6° Wassertemperatur.
Ab morgen läuft der Filter wieder auf 100%
Zur Zeit laufen die Pumpen mit ca. 20m³ ab morgen wieder ca. 32m³
Futter gibt es jetzt 4x am Tag kleinere Portionen.
Die Koi stehen schon kurz vor den Fütterungszeiten vor dem Futterautomaten und warten bis das Futter kommt.
ist halt eine verfressene Bande.


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2017)

Der Teich wird jetzt leicht trübe und das ist gut so. Ich lass erstmal die Schwebealgen machen. Voriges Jahr war der Teich viel zu früh angemacht worden, macht keinen Sinn und ist eine Energie- Verschwendung hoch 10 .
Erstmal wirken noch keine Bakterien, man verläßt sich also auf ein paar Schwämme und einen guten Vorfilter, __ Hel-x und Pflanzenfilter steht somit außen vor.
Es gibt jetzt erstmal Sperolina (Alge) auf'n natürlichen Weg.

Demnächst werden sich die Fischlies wieder an ihre Futterstelle erinnern, Temps hin oder her, wenn sich die "großen" Mäuler zeigen sind 12-14Grad WT:


----------



## koile (24. Feb. 2017)

Wenn die Temperatur des Teiches die 10°c Marke erreicht, wird auch unser Filter  im
Betrieb genommen, aber erst einmal nur über den Skimmer ab 13°c Läuft alles wieder volle Kraft.


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Gerd, die "Fassong" am Teich ist schier unentlich, jeder hat seinen bestimmten Ablauf, all die Jahre wird dazu gelernt, hier und da .....und da und hier.


----------



## koile (25. Feb. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd, die "Fassong" am Teich ist schier unentlich, jeder hat seinen bestimmten Ablauf, all die Jahre wird dazu gelernt, hier und da .....und da und hier.




 Ja, ich gebe Dir Recht , ich wollte auch Niemand belehren, sondern rur Darstellen wie es an unserem Teich 
gehandhabt wird.

Und wie Du schon schreibst "hier und da.......und da und hier" ist jeder Teich anders und somit 
anders zu Händeln.


----------



## samorai (25. Feb. 2017)

Ich sehe das nicht als Belehrung an, um Gottes willen.
Ist doch okay was Du  schreibst


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Feb. 2017)

Nach dem gestrigen Sturm und nach dem abkäschern sah mein Teich heute so aus


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Feb. 2017)

und die Bande ist auch schon wieder mobil und zum Glück alle wohl auf


----------



## dizzzi (26. Feb. 2017)

Eisfreihalter aus dem Teich geholt. Gereinigt und verstaut. Frühling ist befohlen...

Kölle Alaaf
Udo


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Eisfreihalter aus dem Teich geholt. Gereinigt und verstaut. Frühling ist befohlen...
> 
> Udo





Der muss bei mir noch ein paar Wochen laufen. Hab immer noch ne Eisschicht. 

Alles andere hat Zeit bis wieder leben im Teich erwacht


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

meine beiden Palmen haben durch die lange Frostperiode ganz schön gelitten.
     
bei der kleinen auf dem ersten Bild habe ich nicht mehr viel Hoffnung das sie wieder wird. Bei der großen sieht es besser aus.


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

hättest die im Freien stehen? Zugedeckt?

Was bei uns nicht in die Garage wandert, überlebt leider nicht


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2017)

Die waren bis Freitag gut eingepackt, der Frost war bei uns aber sehr lange und heftig.


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2017)

Ihr wollt doch immer Wasser Sehen, vor der Gartentür , noch 20m weg und 1,5m tiefer!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> meine beiden Palmen haben durch die lange Frostperiode ganz schön gelitten.


Meine Frischen sehen nicht viel besser aus die kleinen die ich for Jahren mal so als ein Blatt in die Erde gesteckt habe scheinen nix zu haben. Ich habe aber noch nichts ausgepackt . Bzw. Die Kleinen waren / sind bis zum Blattherz mit Rindenmulch bedeckt. Die Blätter sind zum größten Teil frei.


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Feb. 2017)

So seit gestern läuft mein Filter wieder voll.
habe auch gleichzeitig noch schnell die Bio gereinigt.
Wassertemperatur ist seit heute auf 11,5° gestiegen.
So kann es weitergehen.
Unter dem Filientunnel herschten heute Tropische Temperaturen bei dem schönen sonnigen Wetter.
Fischis munter wie immer und ebenfalls nur am betteln nach Futter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. März 2017)

es gibt wieder farbige Tupfen

direkt am Teich brauchen dei Rosenprimeln aber noch ein paar Tage, da gucken erst die rötlichen Austriebe

morgen muß ich unbedingt mit dem räumen des Amphibientümpel anfangen), bevor darin die wilden Orgien der Berg- und Teichmolche beginnen (müsen sich dieses Jahr wohl oder übel mal in dem großen Teich bei den Fischen als Spanner vergnügen)


----------



## dizzzi (3. März 2017)

Bei ist noch nicht so viel los. Außer Schwebealgen, die das Wasser grün werden lassen.


----------



## samorai (3. März 2017)

Hi Frank!
Bin ja perplex, bei Dir sind schon die ersten __ Iris zu sehen, ist total irre.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Hi Frank!
> Bin ja perplex, bei Dir sind schon die ersten __ Iris zu sehen, ist total irre.



Hi Ron,

der Topf steht ja auch schon ne Woche geschütz im kalten Gewächshaus, die ebenfalls noch aufzunehmenden im Steingarten hinken noch ein paar Tage hinterher


----------



## PyroMicha (4. März 2017)

__ Schneeglöckchen sind bei uns auch schon da. __ Krokus und co. sind noch längst nicht so weit


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2017)

Bei uns geht es auch richtig los!

              Anhang anzeigen 178610 Anhang anzeigen 178611

Die __ Osterglocke auf dem letzten Bild steht an einem Platz wo zur zeit höchstens eine Stunde Sonne am Tag scheint.

 

Auch mein "Teichrhabarber" liegt in den Startlöchern.

 

Die Schlauchpflanze dürfte den Winter überlebt haben.

 

Der __ Kalmus treibt auch schon.


----------



## samorai (4. März 2017)

Heute war es 1a Wetter, alle Fische waren an der Oberfläche und man konnte sie mal richtig ansehen bzw. kontrollieren.
Es wurde sogar etwas gefüttert und gut angenommen.
Alles ist im grünen Bereich!
Da freut sich der Halter!


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2017)

Das erste Wochenende ohne Eis am Teich und auch noch schönes sonniges und warmes Frühlings-Wetter ...

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhabanus (5. März 2017)

Vor 2 - 3  Wochen noch Piouretten gedreht ........

      
..... hat das Wasser nun schon 10°C (Thermometer an der Treppe). Gestern war ein wundervoller Tag. Der Frühling steht in den Startlöchern. Noch ist es am Teich relativ ruhig. Das einzige, was sichtbar wächst, sind die Fadenalgen. Tja, und die Treppe zeigt erste Kalk-Ausblühungen.....




           

Nach so einem Tag kann man ruhig schon mal angrillen......


----------



## Thundergirl (5. März 2017)

Auch in Grabow ist langsam der Frühling angekommen. Von weitem sieht es noch trostlos aus, aber wenn man näher hinschauen, dann blüht es auch schon.
    
    

Die Fische sind auch schon aktiv und haben Hunger.


----------



## PyroMicha (6. März 2017)

Bei uns im Garten erwachen auch langsam die Pflanzen 

Die __ Schneeglöckchen:
     

__ Alpenveilchen:
   

Hyazinthen:
 

__ Schwertlilie:
 

Und eine Staude die ich gerade nicht benennen kann :


----------



## Ida17 (6. März 2017)

Moinsen,

Michael, das könnte eine Taglilie sein das letzte Bild. So sehen die bei mir auch aus wenn die sich durch das "Nest" gekämpft haben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Michael, das könnte eine Taglilie sein das letzte Bild



Hi,

könnte net nur, ist auch eine

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (6. März 2017)

Ich habe meine zwei Luftheber wieder raus geschmissen.
Der Flow war akzeptabel aber er veränderte die Richtung meines Leichtholz-Flow(sprich: Tannenadeln) zum Skimmer,außerdem hatte sich schon ein kleines “Pfund“ Fadenalgen darin versteckt.
Ne, ne dann sollen es lieber Schwebealgen sein, mit denen kann ich besser umgehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2017)

Wat is dat ? 
Glaube Frank du hattest das auch auf einem Bild


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2017)

Hi Torsten,

__ Iris reticulata " Katherine Hodgkin" (__ kleine Netzblatt-Iris)


MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (7. März 2017)

Habe ich als Harlekin-Lilie gekauft.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall schick so im Frühjahr.......bekommen die Blüten den dann noch Stängel ?

Muss ich mal drauf achten, gefällt mir so im Frühjahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Habe ich als Harlekin-Lilie gekauft.



mal wieder so ein typischer Fall von den von Händlern erschaffenen Phantasienamen

@Torsten: nö, höher werden die Blütenstiele net und das ca. 30cm lange, krokusartige Laub kommt erst nach den Blüten

MfG Frank


----------



## PyroMicha (8. März 2017)

Kleines Update. Unser Teich war heute kurz vorm Überlaufen... Mist Wetter


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. März 2017)

Diesen Winter gab es leider Verluste,
alle Orfen sind Tot 9 Stück und 2 Goldis schwammen Kiel Oben im Wasser.
Wasserwerte sind aber OK.
Vielleicht ist den Orfen auch das Wasser zu kalt gewesen ca 4-5 Grad.
In 2-3 Wochen werde ich mal den Teich 1/2 Leeren und Blätter, Äste entfernen.


----------



## laolamia (8. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> __ Iris reticulata " Katherine Hodgkin" (__ kleine Netzblatt-Iris)
> 
> ...


 noch nie gehoert, noch nie gesehen...muss ich haben


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Diesen Winter gab es leider Verluste,
> alle Orfen sind Tot 9 Stück und 2 Goldis schwammen Kiel Oben im Wasser.
> Wasserwerte sind aber OK.
> Vielleicht ist den Orfen auch das Wasser zu kalt gewesen ca 4-5 Grad.
> In 2-3 Wochen werde ich mal den Teich 1/2 Leeren und Blätter, Äste entfernen.


Oder einfach nur zu viel Fisch + Faulgase oder zuwenig O2
Egal warum, einfach zum


----------



## marcus18488 (8. März 2017)

Bei mir war der Ausfall bei zwei Goldies. Und ich hatte gehofft, dass die Natur 20-30 kleine Nachwuchsfische dahinrafft. Na ja, dann heißt es halt wenn es etwas wärmer ist, abfischen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. März 2017)

Wenn Sie wenigstens der __ Reiher geholt hätte.
Mochte den Orfen gerne zuschauen wenn Sie an der Wasseroberfläche gejagt haben.
Sind Orfen besonders __ Empfindliche Fische? 
Den Goldis, Gründlingen, und was auch immer da noch Schwimmt geht es ganz gut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Sind Orfen besonders __ Empfindliche Fische?



Hi,

der __ Aland ist als typischer Bewohner der Barbenregion halt recht sauerstoffbedürftig (Gründlinge allerdings auch). Je nach Größe (eine erst 10cm lange __ Orfe benötigt nur ein Bruchteil des Sauerstoffs wie eine die 30-40cm erreicht hat) kann dann eine längere Eisbedeckung des Teiches - dann kommt kein Sauerstoff mehr rein - das Zünglein an der Waage sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2017)

laolamia schrieb:


> noch nie gehoert, noch nie gesehen...muss ich haben


Wenn du es findest dann schicke mal einen Link .... Ich habe nur so einfache Blaue gefunden


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2017)

Der erst __ Grasfrosch in diesem Jahr.
Erwicht beim Sonnenbad im Mondschein


----------



## Erin (10. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn du es findest dann schicke mal einen Link .... Ich habe nur so einfache Blaue gefunden



https://www.google.de/search?client...vcvSAhWFJMAKHfAFBwwQvwUIFigA&biw=1024&bih=672

Da findest du einige Anbieter


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Da findest du einige Anbieter


Leider ausverkauft oder Bestellbar ab August......


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Leider ausverkauft oder Bestellbar ab August......



Hi Torsten,

bei Blumenzwiebeln zur Herbstpflanzung ja auch ganz normal. Die müssen schließlich schon im Herbst gesetzt werden

Mit etwas Glück findet man die aber auch noch als blühende, getopfte Exemplare in Baumärkten, Raiffeisenmärkten - hab ich da zumindest bei dem in der Nachbarschaft gesehen - ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (10. März 2017)

Hallo,

Wir hatten heute einen herrlichen Tag mit 12°C.
  
Pumpen und Filter sind seit heute wieder in Betrieb
    
Der Schmetterlingsstrauch treibt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

Hi,

bei mir kommt die erste Seerose  in die Pötte. "__ Joey Tomocik" hat erste Blätter auf dem Weg nach oben

gestern war ich mal in Duisburg, die ersten Kirschen blühen und an der Autobahnen waren im Ruhrpott auch schon frisch ausgetrieben Sträucher - vermutlich Lonicera - sichtbar


----------



## samorai (10. März 2017)

Im Ruhrgebiet heizen die ja auch wie Sau, weil der Karneval vor bei ist und die ganzen roten Suffnäsen wieder weiß werden müssen!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

frischgrüne Sträucher hab ich im Garten auch schon seit letzter Woche. Meine Paeonia rocki-Sämlinge von letzten Jahr sind alle 7 schon grün und fleisig am wachsen (auch die beiden Strauchpaeonien im Garten sind am austreiben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hab ich da zumindest bei dem in der Nachbarschaft gesehen



Welcher Markt. Vielleicht gibt es was in der Nähe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

bei Raiffeisen gabs letzte Woche hier zwischen dem ganzen "getopfte Frühjahrsblüher" Sortiment neben den "normalen", blauen Zwerg-__ Iris und dem gelben Gegenstück Iris danfordiae auch etliche Töpfe "Katherine Hodgkin"


----------



## samorai (10. März 2017)

Frank,Du spielst doch schon wieder im Gewächshaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Frank,Du spielst doch schon wieder im Gewächshaus





morgen geht dafür aber auch in die Suhle


----------



## samorai (10. März 2017)

Na viel Spaß!.


----------



## Erin (11. März 2017)

Ich habe gestern den ersten Molch im Teich entdeckt


----------



## Georg2 (12. März 2017)

So langsam legt die Natur wieder los. Mein Bachlauf ist seit November außer Betrieb, ich denke in 14 Tagen werde ich ihn wieder in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern den ersten Molch im Teich entdeckt



 mir sind gestern auch eine handvoll Berg- und Teichmolche beim Räumen des Amphibienteiches begegnet, waren doch schneller als gedacht

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Berg- und Teichmolche beim Räumen des Amphibienteiches begegnet,


Berg und Teichmolche haben sich bei mir in den letzten Jahren noch nicht eingefunden. Bis jetzt nur Fadenmolche, die mit den schwarzen Hinterfüßen.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (12. März 2017)

Guten Morgen ,
heute den ersten Laich gefunden , die Pflanzen fangen wieder langsam an zu wachsen
Der Frühling kann kommen

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Erin (12. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mir sind gestern auch eine handvoll Berg- und Teichmolche beim Räumen des Amphibienteiches begegnet, waren doch schneller als gedacht
> 
> MfG Frank



Wolltest du den nicht umräumen oder ausräumen?

@Tottoabs 

Gibt es bei euch überhaupt Bergmolche? Hier bei uns habe ich noch keine gesehen...


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2017)

@Erin 

Bei meiner Mutter im Teich.....auch am Wiehengebirge gibt es viele.


----------



## krallowa (12. März 2017)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Fotos wie es heute, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, bei mir aussieht.
Im kleinen Biotop das erste Froschlaich.
  
Im Teich herrscht reges Treiben:
Gesamtansicht:
  
Hier mal die beiden Zugänge vom letzten Jahr, sehr gut durch den Winter gekommen:
  
Hier mal das Rudel:
  
Alle hungrig
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wolltest du den nicht umräumen oder ausräumen?



Hi Erin,

der muß nach fast 10 Jahren mal komplett neu aufgebaut werden. da so zugewuchert das kaum mehr Wasser zu sehen war (von den ursprünglich 30cm Wassertiefe waren keine 5cm vor vorhanden, der Rest ist nur noch Wurzelmasse von Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Fieberklee, __ Blutauge, straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich und der "__ Rosennymphe" dei das komplette 60cm tiefe Loch ausgefüllt hat - und alles ohne jedlichen Bodengrund, nur durch das reinfallende Magnolienlaub
man glaubt gar net wie stabil und reißfest Rhizome und Wurzeln von Fieberklee sind wenn die sich zu vielen auf nem qm2 tummeln

(fürs "Seerosie" muß ich morgen die kleine Axt/Spaten mit zur Hand nehmen um sie raus zu bekommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (12. März 2017)

Hallo,

habe heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um etwas Winterschmodder aus dem Pflanzenteich zu holen. Durch die dicke Eisschicht hatten die Die Blätter der Wasserschrauben ganz schön geliitten, wurden blass und sind abgestorben. Ein 20 l Eimer wurde randvoll.

Die vor 2 Wochen geschnittenen Gräser treiben teilweise schon. Und die Osterglocken sind zu früh.

   

Die verfrorenen Blattspitzen der Palme haben wir zurück geschnitten wir konnten es nicht mehr sehen. Ich hoffe das war kein Fehler.

   

Den Japanischen __ Fächerahorn haben wir im Herbst schon radikal zurückgeschnitten mal sehen was er macht


----------



## webhein (12. März 2017)

Das erste " bunte" am Teich ....


----------



## Daufi (13. März 2017)

Wenn ich so eure Bilder anschaue, stelle ich fest dass wir hier im Westerwald mindestens 4 Wochen hinterherhängen - was die Natur so angeht.. 
             

Das Bäumchen muss ich noch in der Erde verstauen - hat jemand eine Ahnung was es sein könnte?
 

Man(n) neigt ja manchmal zu so Kurzschlusshandlungen... Ich hatte ein Buch von Rita Mae Brown gelesen, in der so ein Baum schön beschrieben wurde - naja jetzt haben wir auch einen..
Dass die Krone aber bis zu 25m im Umfang bekommen kann hab ich vergessen...
Aber wir haben ja keine Kinder, also kann es uns auch egal sein

Stelle grad fest, die Bilder sind ja grausig, hätte besser auf die Sonne gewartet....


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Das Bäumchen muss ich noch in der Erde verstauen - hat jemand eine Ahnung was es sein könnte?


Hi Arne,
was steht denn auf dem Zettel


----------



## Daufi (13. März 2017)

Moin Mitch, ich glaub das Bild ist schlecht genug, dass man es nicht lesen kann....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2017)

Hi Roland,

nee, die "Osterglocken" (in " weils keine Osterglocken (Narcissus pseudonarcissus) sind )  sind net zu früh dran. Für die kleinen __ Alpenveilchen-__ Narzissen (Narcissus cylamineus) ist ab anfang März Blütezeit

MfG Frank


----------



## PyroMicha (13. März 2017)

Heute ist das Wetter so gut, das ich mir dachte: Jetzt sind die Krokusse dran!


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> nee, die "Osterglocken" (in " weils keine Osterglocken (Narcissus pseudonarcissus) sind )  sind net zu früh dran. Für die kleinen __ Alpenveilchen-__ Narzissen (Narcissus cylamineus) ist ab anfang März Blütezeit
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank,

35 Jahre lang hat mir meine Schwiegermutter erklärt dass das Osterglocken sind, und jetzt kommst du und sagst es sind keine.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> in der so ein Baum schön beschrieben wurde - naja jetzt haben wir auch einen..


__ Blauglockenbaum


----------



## PyroMicha (14. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> 35 Jahre lang hat mir meine Schwiegermutter erklärt dass das Osterglocken sind, und jetzt kommst du und sagst es sind keine.



Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal ganz frech, das die alle allgemein als __ Osterglocke bezeichnet werden. Und wenn es nur Umgangssprachlich ist


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> 35 Jahre lang hat mir meine Schwiegermutter erklärt dass das Osterglocken sind, und jetzt kommst du und sagst es sind keine.




Hi Roland,

Mann weiß doch, traue nie der Schwiegermama

MfG Frank


----------



## Daufi (14. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Blauglockenbaum


...net ganz, Totto, ein Zuckerahorn...


----------



## Gladius (16. März 2017)

Hallo,
kaum 8 Grad im Teich, aber wenn die Sonnen raus kommt sind die Schwarzkärpflinge schon aktiv...

Medium 31913 anzeigen
Medium 31912 anzeigen
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

Gladius schrieb:


> aum 8 Grad im Teich, aber wenn die Sonnen raus kommt sind die Schwarzkärpflinge schon aktiv...


Hast du von den __ Macropoden Junge ?


----------



## Gladius (17. März 2017)

Nein. Ich hatte mit den __ Macropoden kein Glück. Es war ein Pärchen __ Enten der Meinung, an meinem Teich brüten zu müssen. Die haben mir den ganzen Teich verwüstet und einige Fische verspeist .
Nun sind nur noch 2 - 3 Männchen da und bei denen herrscht sowieso immer Weibchen Mangel.
Wenn du Interesse hast, ich kenne jemanden in Stuttgart der verschiedene Stämme züchtet.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2017)

Gladius schrieb:


> Wenn du Interesse hast, ich kenne jemanden in Stuttgart der verschiedene Stämme züchtet.


Intresse immer aber ich komme so selten nach Stuttgart


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2017)

Positive Erfahrung:
Bei der Reinigung des Teiches vor einer Woche konnte ich noch 4 Blauorfen und 2 Goldofen Entdecken, somit sind nur 3 verschwunden.
Mein bester Freund der __ Reiher hat wohl auch 2 Kois geschnappt.

Negative: Habe die Woche alles für den Filterumbau eingekauft und wollte heute und Morgen damit loslegen und nun  haben wir Sturm und Regen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. März 2017)

Fische sind putzmunter. 

  
Etwas blühendes habe ich auch gefunden.

    
Ein paar Algen tummeln sich auch schon im kleinen Teich,  dafür glasklar im Pflanzenfilter. 

LG Heike


----------



## marcus18488 (18. März 2017)

Im Teich ist soweit alles im grünen Bereich



  . 
Hab heute für meine Erdbeeren vorgesorgt. Kann man im stehen naschen ( wenn Erdbeeren eingepflanzt sind)


----------



## samorai (18. März 2017)

Die Erde richtig fest stampfen, sonst sacken die Erdbeer- Pflanzen mit ab und dann ist die Ernte nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## marcus18488 (18. März 2017)

Hallo Samurai, 

hast du Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Anbau?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. März 2017)

Hi Markus,

das soll wohl ein __ Erdbeerbaum werden

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (18. März 2017)

Ne mein Nachbar hat sich versucht, mit Monatserdbeeren.
Zuerst hat alles funktioniert aber dann sackte alles ab.


----------



## marcus18488 (18. März 2017)

Hallo Frank, 
hab das im I net gesehen und einfach nachgebaut. Kaputtes KG Rohr war somit verwertet und für die Bewässerung Restbestand 30 Ht. Somit war alles wieder aufgeräumt. 
Wir sind selbst gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2017)

Es beginnt zu blühen am Teich!

    Weiss jemand was das auf dem ersten Bild sein könnte?

Auch sonst tut sich was.


----------



## samorai (19. März 2017)

Gestern Sturm und heute Regen von Teichwetter leider keine Spur.
    
Es gab trotzdem einen Lichtblick, die erste Hummel flog mir andauernd um die Füße, also kam sie mit auf ein Foto.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es beginnt zu blühen am Teich!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178955 Anhang anzeigen 178956 Weiss jemand was das auf dem ersten Bild sein könnte?



Hi Roland,

__ Rosenprimel (Primula rosea)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. März 2017)

Ich war ja schon am neidisch werden auf die ganzen Blümlein, dann entdeckte ich heute morgen die:  
Wenigstens mal ein Anfang. Am Start ist auch schon einiges

__ Mädesüß
 

und Frauenmantel
  

Und das ist ein ganz besonders chicker Neuzugang, zwar nicht direkt am, sondern für den Teich:
  

Nachdem nämlich das Projekt "Wir reparieren kurz mal die Teichversorgungs-Regerinne" wegen konsequenter und elementarer Fehlkonsstruktion, schon vom Dach an, grandios gescheitert war, nachdem ich fluchte, da is man ja mit Regetonne und Gartenschlauch besser dran .. jedenfalls haben wir jetzt tatsächlich eine verstopfungsfreie Regenwasserquelle (nämlich Regentonne und Gartenschlauch) und sogar noch ein richtiges Gefälle. Was mit Dachrinne, man glaubt's nicht wenn man's nicht gesehen hat, unmöglich war. 
Und wenigstens hat das IBC-Ding schon ein Rankgitter für Kapuzinerkresse, Erbsen und sonstige schlingende Kaschierpflänzchen.


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2017)

Heute die ersten __ Kröten im Teich entdeckt. 2 Stück. Leider auch am Samstag einen __ Grasfrosch an der Teichoberfläche, Bauch oben schwimmend entdeckt.

Schön langsam fängt es auch an Grün zu werden. Nein ... keine Algen, Sumpfiris & Co. treiben schon aus. Allerdings lassen an Land die Krokusse und Kuhschellen noch auf sich warten. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## marcus18488 (20. März 2017)

Bei mir sin auch erst 8 Krokusse ( oder heißt das Krokeen) am blühen. Aber es tut sich was an allen Ecken. 
__ Kröten sind auch schon im Teich und heut hab ich nen Frosch entdeckt


----------



## Digicat (21. März 2017)

Heute habe ich zwei Krötenpaare nebeneinander entdeckt

      

und auch zwei einzelne __ Kröten (dürften männliche sein).
Eine konnte ich ablichten.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## krallowa (23. März 2017)

Moin,

Kröte oder Frosch?
 
 


__ Molche sind jetzt auch endlich wieder da.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kröte oder Frosch?
> Anhang anzeigen 179204
> ...




is´n __ Grasfrosch,

__ Kröten tragen keine Zeichnung auf den Beinen und haben auch keinen dunklen Schläfenfleck (die haben dafür je eine große, sichtbare, bohnen-/nierenförmigen Drüsenzone hinter den Augen)


----------



## koile (23. März 2017)

Habe gerade auch mal 2 Handy Photos geschossen, 
  ein wenig Sonne und die Solar Leuchten gehen wieder.


----------



## samorai (23. März 2017)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen um den Teich anzuschalten, so wurde heute der Klärteich ausgepumpt, gespült und frisches Wasser eingelassen.
Der Frühling soll ja demnächst seine “Fühler“ ausstrecken.
Den Bio-Filter werde ich noch nicht belüften, 
Ist noch zu früh, die Temperaturen sind noch zu kalt.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2017)

Von heute Nachmittag ...

  

Die Seerosenblätter kommen schon an die Oberfläche und eines diente einer __ Erdkröte als Versteck, aber ... ich sehe dich doch ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Von heute Nachmittag ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179229
> 
> ...


 Hi Helmut,

bei mir versuchte sich gestern auch der "Asagi" unter dem ersten Schwimmblatt der "__ Conquerer" zu verstecken. Hat auch net so ganz geklappt da das Blatt erst 10cm Durchmesser und der dicke Fisch >50cm Länge hat

MfG Frank


----------



## xXNer0Xx (25. März 2017)

Guten Tag, 
Nun auch Laich im Goldfischteich , der Laich im Koiteich ist schon um einiges weiter und die kleinen werden wohl schon bald "schlüpfen"


----------



## PyroMicha (25. März 2017)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden die Drohne in die Luft zu schicken.
Nach einer knappen Minuten hat mir die Funke gesagt ich solle ein Firmwareupdate machen.
Also gibt es nur ein Bild von unserem Teich.
  

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rhabanus (25. März 2017)

Luft 15°C / Wasser 11°C / *Anbaden bei Rhabanus*
(ohne Neoprenanzug diesmal  )


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2017)

Du bist ja ein ganz knallharter!  hätte ich einem Organisten gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2017)

Hallo, wieder ein paar Blümchen. Es war ein herrlicher Tag heute, lag heute Nachmitag fast 3 Stunden im Liegestuhl am Teich.


----------



## samorai (26. März 2017)

Bei mir ähnlich, Freitag habe ich angestellt und es geht voran mit dem Teich.
Noch etwas trüb, bin ja kein Hexer.
Die Pflanzen krachen aus jeder Ecke.
Die Tuja auf der Ufermatte müsste ich mal raus opperieren, sonst muss ich sie noch schneiden.
                und der Klärteich darf wieder verdrecken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2017)

Hi Michael,

die FKK-Saison am Baggersee wurde gestern Nachmittag auch eröffnet (ins Wasser bin ich aber noch net gestiegen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhabanus (27. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz knallharter!  hätte ich einem Organisten gar nicht zugetraut.


Organisten freuen sich, wenn´s in der Kirche über null Grad ist ....


----------



## PyroMicha (27. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> die FKK-Saison am Baggersee wurde gestern Nachmittag auch eröffnet (ins Wasser bin ich aber noch net gestiegen)
> 
> MfG Frank



Na... das gehört sich aber nicht 

Dafür darf ich auf dem Gelände einer Sandgrube __ fliegen und wer da badet hat halt Pech


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. März 2017)

An meinem Teich sieht es noch seeehr winterkarg aus. Haus und Garten habe ich vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr übernommen und was die Gartengestaltung des bisherigen Eigentümers angeht, so sieht das im Sommerhalbjahr alles sehr schön bewachsen und verwunschen aus, im Winter ist der Garten aber so gut wie nackt, weil alle Bäume und fast alle Büsche die Blätter abwerfen, die __ Zwiebelpflanzen dann natürlich unter der Erde schlummern und auch die Bepflanzung am Teich – ein im Sommer dichter Pestwurzwald, Seerosen und gelbe __ Lilien vom Vorgänger und mein Frauenmantel, der __ Wasserdost und jede Menge __ Blutweiderich sowie __ Farne, Dreimastblumen und vieles mehr – im Winter komplett verschwunden ist.

Ich werde deswegen dieses Jahr beginnen, mehr Sachen zu pflanzen, die wintergrün sind, oder die – wie viele Gräser – auch im Winter ein schönes Bild am Teich ergeben. Ich freue mich über jede Pflanzenempfehlung Eurerseits! 

Davon abgesehen steigt jetzt jede Menge alter Pflanzenschmodder aus meinem Teich auf und ich keschere regelmäßig. Da viele Bäume um den Teich stehen, habe ich leider enorme Mengen an Laubeintrag im Herbst und Äste und Zweige, die bei Sturm ihren Weg in den Teich finden. Ich bemühe mich nach Kräften, diese Dinge herauszufischen ohne, dass ich die Bewohner des Teiches allzu sehr __ störe (Flora und Fauna). Aber bisher habe ich zumindest die Goldrotfedern noch gar nicht wieder gesehen – ich hoffe mal, dass der __ Reiher sie nicht allesamt gefressen hat, sondern so nachhaltig wirtschaftet, dass er auch in diesem Jahr noch etwas zu beißen findet.

Den Luftsprudler habe ich den ganzen Winter durch laufen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er die Kahmhaut, die letzten Frühling zu beobachten war, verhindern kann. Mal sehen … Ansonsten ist der Teich sehr naturnah – keine Folie, kein Beton, nur Lehmboden, der das Wasser hält. Der Wasserpegel ist momentan auf Höchststand, was mich beruhigt, da er im Herbst mal um einen guten halben Meter abgefallen war. Das scheint sich aber von alleine zu regulieren mit Niederschlag und Grundwasserspiegel (Unser Grundstück war früher eine Lehmkuhle, aus der der Lehm für den Häuserbau der Dorfbevölkerung abgebaut wurde. Deswegen hält der Teich „ohne alles“ und wird gespeist mit dem Regenwasser der Dächer vom Haus und Stall.

Fotos vom Teich poste ich gerne die Tage mal, aber wie gesagt – jetzt sieht es noch arg trostlos aus …

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Aber bisher habe ich zumindest die Goldrotfedern noch gar nicht wieder gesehen


Meine Rotfedern sind auch noch unsichtbar. Ich bange jedes jahr bis weit in den April und dann plötzlich schwirrt das graue Geisterheer wieder durch den Teich. 

Winterlich siehts bei mir auch noch aus, aber dank der neuen Veranda kann man schön sitzen und Vogelkino gucken.
Das ist der Ausblick, leider ohne Vögel. Aber die Vogellockeinrichtung am __ Flieder kann man dafür erkennen 
 

Und so sieht die neue Veranda aus. Das Dach muss halt noch begrünt werden ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2017)

Hi Kathrin,

bei mir sind die Goldrotfedern immer die ersten Fische sie sich sehen lassen. Kaum das das Eis wieder am schmelzen war standen sie bei Sonnenschein wieder sonnenbadend an der Oberfläche. Seitdem sind sie tagsüber fast täglich sichtbar. Auch "wildfarbene" wie die __ Döbel, Rotaugen, Zährten, __ Giebel und __ Sonnenbarsche sind schon seit Anfang März beim Sonnenbaden zu sehen - nur die __ Güster/__ Blicke lassen sich als eher dämmerungs/nachtaktiv nicht blicken. Sind auch schon alle Fische am futtern (und die Sonnenbarsche im Flachwasser auch schon wieder am Nestkuhlen auswedeln)

die __ Kobushi-Magnolie blüht rund 2,5 Wochen früher als sonst. Magnolia stellata und Magnolia x loebneri "__ Merrill" folgen wohl in 2-3 Tagen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. März 2017)

Hallo Frank, 

oh weh – dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich einfach noch nicht ordentlich genug gekuckt habe! Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, dass der __ Reiher ausnahmslos alle Fische erwischt hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Dich noch erinnerst, aber ich hatte letztes Jahr ja vorsichtig geschätzte tausend Goldrotfedern aller Größen im Teich, da werden hoffentlich noch ein paar übrig sein. Und wenn nicht, dann wird es zumindest der Wasserqualität nicht abträglich sein, wenn nur noch __ Frösche und __ Molche da sind. Falls die nicht auch alle verspeist wurden … Ich gehe gleich mal nachsehen.


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2017)

Hi,

bin zwar dieses Jahr ein wenig spät, aber dann will ich auch mal..................

Das Wasser ist grün!

Ansonsten so............

          
Im großen Pflanzenteich wächst __ Moos....................


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2017)

Hi Oli,

das __ Moos wächst bei vielen im Teich. Ist das kosmopolitsch verbreitete Ufer-/__ Wassermoos (Leptodictyum riparium) und wird sehr oft mit dem viel gröberen Fieber-__ Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) verwechselt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2017)

dei Rosenprimeln am Teich werden immer mehr, das __ Hechtkraut ist am austreiben und auch die __ Wasserähre hats trotz fast 10 Wochen Eisbedeckung in nur knapp 15cm Wassertiefe überlebt und treibt wieder Schwimmlaub

MfG Frank


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2017)

Hi Frank,

danke für den Hinweis. 

Wir hatten an __ Quellmoos gedacht..................


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

In unserem Teich fühlt sich das __ Moos auch sehr wohl und breitet sich schamlos aus...

 

Den __ Kröten gefällt es aber. Beide Paare hingen da vorhin drin. Zumindest bis ich mit der Kamera kam 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. März 2017)

Lach! Was für diskrete __ Kröten …


----------



## Deuned (28. März 2017)

Das __ Hechtkraut steckt die ersten Blattspitzen aus dem Wasser.Die Seerose(*Madame W.  Gonnere*)hat schon 12 Blätter an der Oberfläche,jetzt warte ich noch auf die ersten Knospen.......


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> der muß nach fast 10 Jahren mal komplett neu aufgebaut werden. da so zugewuchert das kaum mehr Wasser zu sehen war (von den ursprünglich 30cm Wassertiefe waren keine 5cm vor vorhanden, der Rest ist nur noch Wurzelmasse von Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Fieberklee, __ Blutauge, straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich und der "__ Rosennymphe" dei das komplette 60cm tiefe Loch ausgefüllt hat - und alles ohne jedlichen Bodengrund, nur durch das reinfallende Magnolienlaub
> man glaubt gar net wie stabil und reißfest Rhizome und Wurzeln von Fieberklee sind wenn die sich zu vielen auf nem qm2 tummeln
> ...




Ach Herr je...ich hoffe, du bist wenigstens damit durch und die __ Molche sind umgezogen, obwohl ihnen das *Loch* anscheinend gut gefallen hat  Kommt alles weg oder nur ausgedünnt?

Ich habe heute die zwei entdeckt:

    und noch mehr Molche *freu*

Das Primeleckchen ist auch schon halbwegs bunt (hoffe das breitet sich ordentlich aus), daneben muss ich allerdings noch ran, da habe ich Binsenlilie ausgesät und __ Schachbrettblume gesteckt, außer Unkraut sieht man allerdings nix


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. März 2017)

Habe den Teich am Wochenende fast ganz leer gemacht und den ganzen Schmodder abgesaugt.
Sobald die Fische mich sehen kommen Sie alle und Betteln nach Futter, was Sie nicht bekommen.

Zum nächsten Wochenende kann ich  mit dem Neubau des Bachlaufes anfangen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Juni einen Sonnenbarsch ca. 12cm gekauft und dann nie wieder gesehen.
Beim Reinigen war er auf einmal da.
Kommen __ Sonnenbarsche nicht an die Oberfläche?
Seit Sonntag habe ich Ihn auch nicht mehr gesehen, obwohl er sehr schön ist, schade.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Juni einen Sonnenbarsch ca. 12cm gekauft und dann nie wieder gesehen.
> Beim Reinigen war er auf einmal da.
> Kommen __ Sonnenbarsche nicht an die Oberfläche?
> Seit Sonntag habe ich Ihn auch nicht mehr gesehen, obwohl er sehr schön ist, schade.



von meinen 12 "großen" Sonnenbarschen sehe ich immer mal welche an der Oberfläche - z.Z z.B beim sonnenbaden. Wenn es Futter gibt kommen sie reglmäßig hoch (meine fressen auch Kunstfutter was eigentlich für die anderen Fische gedacht ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2017)

Hi Erin,

wurde nur das wuchernde Grünzeug radikal rausgerissen - 4 240l Biotonnen voll sind schon geholt worden; 5-6 liegn noch unter der __ Tulpen-Magnolie rum - und das ganzen "unnütze Grünzeug" (hauptsächlich Weidensämlinge und Brunnen-Lebermoos) von dem Kunstrasen rasiert. So sah es letzten Freitag aus.
Ein Stück der "__ Rosennymphe", __ Fieberklee und __ Blutauge sind auch wieder drin und der Tümpel ist auch wieder voll. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Unterwasserpflanzen - es gibt halt noch keine


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. März 2017)

Hui, das nenne ich aber mal einen amtlichen Frühjahrsputz!


----------



## Erin (29. März 2017)

Moin Frank,

so viel Grünzeug gibt's in meinem ganzen Teich nicht  Nicht zu fassen wie viel da reingepasst hat...
Der Rand ist aber wirklich schön eingewachsen, gefällt mir sehr gut  Verrätst du mir noch inwiefern __ Brunnenlebermoos unnütz ist? Ich überlege nämlich mir welches auf die Ufermatte zu "operieren".


----------



## webhein (29. März 2017)

Juchuuu ... Froschnachwuchs ... dieses Jahr hat sich die Gute den Ufergraben ausgesucht.

Im letzten Jahr haben die __ Molche leider alles vertilgt. Mal schauen was daraus wird ... ist zumindest seit 3 Tagen unversehrt .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> Verrätst du mir noch inwiefern __ Brunnenlebermoos unnütz ist? Ich überlege nämlich mir welches auf die Ufermatte zu "operieren".



ist halt ein fürchterliches Unkraut wenn es sich an feuchten Standorten breit macht wo es net hin soll. Das bildet da extrem schnell so dichte zähe, Schichten das keine Samen mehr keimen können - wuchert bei mir grundsätzlich in kürzester Zeit auch in sämtlichen Saatschalen -  und schwächere Arten/Jungpflänzchen regelrecht erdrückt werden. Meine Epipactis z.B hätten ohne das ich das Brunnenlebermoos 2x jährlich so gut es geht an ihrem Standort entferne keine Überlebenschange


----------



## Erin (29. März 2017)

Ah...ok, dann sollte ich darauf doch besser verzichten, danke!


----------



## marcus18488 (29. März 2017)

Langsam erkennt man sogar in meiner kalten Gegend den Frühling. 

Wenn ich Glück habe, blüht mein __ Krokus Herz in ein paar Tagen komplett


----------



## Erin (30. März 2017)

Heute entdeckt....


----------



## samorai (30. März 2017)

Heute waren welche zu Teichsaison-Abnahme da, viele Worte haben Sie nicht gemacht und sind sehr schnell wieder abgedüst.
Hoffentlich keine Keime oder gar Krankheiten mit gebracht.
Das Wasser klart weiter auf.
Die Sichtweite ist in nur 4 Tagen von ca.20 bis fast 100 cm g

estiegen. 26.3.
  heute.


----------



## krallowa (31. März 2017)

Moin Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Heute waren welche zu Teichsaison-Abnahme da,


Wer war da??
Nachbarn, __ Enten oder gar fremde Fische zu Besuch gehabt .
Wasser sieht doch schon wieder ganz gut aus.
Bei mir kommen seit gestern schon wieder Wolken von den Fadenalgen hoch, kann man mit dem Kescher schnappen und entsorgen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2017)

Hi Ron,

bei mir siehts mit der Sichttiefe ganz anders aus.

von 100cm auf 20cm gefallen. Und das nur weil die Baggerfraktion des Besatzes wieder am wühlen ist


----------



## Teich4You (31. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> bei mir siehts mit der Sichttiefe ganz anders aus.
> 
> von 100cm auf 20cm gefallen. Und das nur weil die Baggerfraktion des Besatzes wieder am wühlen ist


Gib ihnen einfach mal was zu Essen, dann lassen sie vielleicht den Rest in Ruhe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Gib ihnen einfach mal was zu Essen, dann lassen sie vielleicht den Rest in Ruhe



Hi Florian,

genau deswegen sind sie ja auch alle am graben weils wieder Futter gibt (und die abgesunkenen Futterreste und "tieffliegende Regenwürmer" am Boden ja net nur von den 4 Koi sondern auch der dicken __ Schleie, 4 __ Shubunkin, 2 Giebeln und den ? Güstern aufgesammelt werden - dazu kommen dann auch noch 11 männliche __ Sonnenbarsche die der einzigste Dame im Teich zeigen wollen wer den größten, pardon die größte/sauberste Laichkuhle, hat

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (31. März 2017)

Das Hochwasser steht immer noch vor der Gartentüre. 
Weil auch die Pflanzen dort wachsen ist es eine optische Täuschung und auf den ersten Blick erscheint es einem das das Wasser gefallen ist. 

“Maggi“ Magnolie ist z.Z. der Renner und nicht zu bremsen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2017)

Hi Ron,

die __ Magnolien sind auch bei mir nun voll in Fahrt gekommen

selbst um die Zeit ists noch hell vor Fenster

neben der schon voll in Blüte stehenden Magnolia kobus v. stellata blühen auch

Magnolia "Leonard Messel"
Magnolie "__ Merrill"
Magnolia stellata

die Magnolia "Alexandrina", Magnolia "__ Yellow Bird", die unbekannte als Magnolia "Lennei" gekaufte, "Magnolia "__ George Henry Kern" und Magnolia "__ Gold Star" öffnen auch langsam die Knospen.

M. "Honey Tulip", M. virginiana, M. macrophylla, M. obovata, M. sieboldii, M. sieboldii "Colossus", M. grandiflora, die ebenfalls falsch ausgezeichnete M. "Haven Scent" treiben Laub

Von den gesäten Magnolien (M. tripetala, M. insignis, M. wilsonii) ist noch nix zu sehn


----------



## pema (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
am Teich blühen die ersten Pflanzen...und die im Teich (Teichmummel) hat schon die erste Knospe über die Wasseroberfläche geschoben.

     

 

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2017)

Hi,

vorhin im Teich entdeckt, gleich rausgeholt und in den Amphibienteich gestellt bevor die Rotfedern sie wieder laufend abfressen (Mann kann auch in Mittelhessen wieder mit nackten Beinen ins Wasser)

Aponogeton distachyos blüht schon

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

bei mir sind die Blätter noch knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel, wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Nach jetzt einer Woche traumhaftem Frühlingswetters blüht es überall.


----------



## Georg2 (2. Apr. 2017)

Die Felsenbirne im Hintergrund hat ihren Blütenhöhepunkt erreicht, der Rest kommt auch langsam in Schwung. 

  

Der Teich wird langsam trübe,  hatte noch keine Zeit den Bachlauf zu aktivieren. 

  

Ansonsten wird es jeden Tag etwas grüner, Mitte Juli wird es hoffentlich wieder so aussehen


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

so langsam wird es was...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Apr. 2017)

Soho, jetzt ist der Frühling auch in Nordfriesland angekommen – mein Teich ist voller __ Frösche! Locker zwischen 50 und 100 Stück – minus einen, den ich leider tot aus dem Wasser bergen musste. Ich vermute, dass er Opfer des Reihers geworden ist und dass dieser bei der Jagd gestört wurde. Die Goldrotfedern sind auch wieder aufgetaucht! Ziemlich viele sogar, aber da das Wasser im Moment sehr braun ist und viele Pflanzenreste vom Grund aufschwimmen (wie im vergangenen Frühling auch), sind die Fische so gut wie gar nicht zu sehen. Meine große Seerose macht sich aber erkennbar wieder auf den Weg gen Wasseroberfäche und einige Pflanzen am Teichrand beginnen auch wieder zu grünen: Pfennigskraut, Frauenmantel, Funkie, __ Lilien, __ Pestwurz und zwei drei Sachen, deren Namen ich nicht weiß. Außerdem blühen __ Narzissen und Scilla, Perlhiazynthen und __ Tulpen bilden Knospen aus. Die Bäume bekommen ihre hellgrüne Blattknospen und meine Mirabellenbäume fangen an schneeweiß zu blühen. Sehr schön!


----------



## ina1912 (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Nach diesem frühsommerlichen Wochende bei etwa 22 grad im Havelland möchte ich mich auch mit ein paar Bildern vom Teich zurückmelden. 
Endlich hab ich es geschafft, den Teichrand frei zu schneiden, weil ich es natürlich im Herbst wieder habe schleifen lassen. Hab aber dafür auch zwei Samstage gebraucht.  Diesmal wenigstens nicht versäumt, ein Vorher-Foto zu machen. Das war vor zwei Wochen:

  

Und so sieht es heute aus:

          

Filter läuft seit einer Woche. Sichttiefe ist akzeptabel. Leider verliert der Teich Wasser. Tests mit dem Wasserstand und lange Sucherei und Buddelei haben ergeben,  dass ich wohl im Herbst etwas in die Folie des Pflanzenfilterteichs geritzt haben muss beim Stutzten der Wasseriris . Son Mist! 
Deshalb wird das Wasser momentan nicht dort durch geleitet, sondern nur durch den Druckfilter und die Pflanzen im großen Teich gefiltert,  bis ich Zeit hatte das Loch im Pflanzenfilterteich zu flicken. Aber zum Glück ist es relativ weit oben.
Jedenfalls fühlen sich die Fische pudelwohl und sind mächtig hungrig. 

Allen erstmal schönen Abend noch und bis demnächst! 

Lg ina


----------



## krallowa (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin,

war am Samstag auf meiner Terrassenüberdachung zwecks Grundreinigung und habe ein paar Fotos vom Teich geschossen.
Wasser ist klar, man sieht aber das noch ordentlich Fadenalgen auf den Steinen liegen.
Fische sind schön gewachsen, man kann den Unterschied zwischen den ausgewachsenen Goldfischen und den Koi gut erkennen.
Pflanzen im großen Teich sind noch im Dämmerschlaf, im Bach geht es aber schon ordentlich ab was das Wachstum angeht.
Kaulquappen sind auch schon aus dem Laich geschlüpft und wuseln als schwarzer Fleck im Biotop, scheint ein gutes Jahr zu werden.
 
 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallöchen!

Seit 2 Wochen läuft der Filter wieder, den Fischen geht es sichtlich gut und es gab auch keine Verluste 
Es fängt alles an zu sprießen und zu blühen, herrlich!
Die hübschen Kröteriche im Teich warten noch auf ein sympathisches Weibchen, aber die Rufe werden leider immer kläglicher. Soll's geben 

Bilder gibt's später, auf dem Tablet krieg ich die nicht gedreht...


----------



## Fotomolch (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
als Neuling hier möchte ich auch mal von meinem "Frühlingsteich" berichten. Hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ie-wasserfeder-komplett-ab.47550/#post-551268 habe ich schon eine Kleinigkeit zu meinem Teich geschrieben.
Seit dem 23. März sind 3 Faden- und 4 Bergmolche im Teich angekommen (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe). Auch die Pflanzen legen schon richtig los. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume in der Sumpfzone blüht schon seit gestern, in der Teichsumpfzone wohl die nächsten Tage. Das erste Blättchen der __ Seekanne (die sich letztes Jahr schon sehr gut ausgebreitet hatte) ist über der Wasseroberfläche. Auch der Tannenwedel ist schon zu sehen. Das __ Fieberklee wollte letztes Jahr gar nicht, ein Stock scheint abgestorben zu sein, ich hoffe zumindest der andere treibt bald aus. Wasser- __ Schwertlilie sieht auch schon sehr gut aus, ich überlege allerdings, ob vier nicht doch zwei zu viel sind und zwei in ein geplantes Sumpfbeet umziehen müssen, zumal jetzt auch die sibirischen __ Sumpfschwertlilien gekeimt sind, deren Samen ich letztes Jahr in den Teich geworfen hatte (siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mit-samen-neu-aufziehen.46950/). Bei den Schwanenblumen/ Pfeilblattpflanzen kann ich noch nicht unterscheiden, welches jetzt welche ist.
Von den vier Krebsscheren sind letztes Jahr zwei in die Tiefwasserzone angesunken, zwei sind in der Flachwasserzone geblieben. Eine davon hat schon einen Ableger (oder ist es ein Blütenansatz?) gebildet. Bei der einen __ Krebsschere in der Tiefe schaut es auch danach aus.
Was so auf dem Wasser schwimmt (__ Wasserlinsen oder __ Wasserstern) kann ich auch noch nicht so recht unterscheiden. Die Wasserlinsen sind letztes Jahr im Teich alle abgestorben, die Wassersterne haben sich immer mehr geteilt, sind von der Menge aber weniger geworden... Was davon jetzt übrig ist - wer weiß das schon. Aus der Sumpfzone habe ich ein paar Wasserlinsen wieder in den Teich gemacht, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr damit.
Bei Fragen oder Verbesserungsvorschlägen - immer her damit.

Auch der Uferbewuchs (Besuch) sieht schon richtig gut aus. Ich habe jetzt die Steine ringsum entfernt und noch etwas Erde aufgefüllt.


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2017)

Es wächst alles am Teich ...

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume fängt gerade zu blühen an.
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (5. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Eine davon hat schon einen Ableger (oder ist es ein Blütenansatz?) gebildet.


Es sind Ableger. Kinder eben. Bei größeren Krebsscheren können es auch mal so um die 4-5 Ableger sein. Die Blüte beginnt erst später.
Deine Molchfotos sind wirklich schön...muss mal gesagt werden.
petra


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2017)

Hi,

heute so...............

Alles an Pflanzen ist wieder ein wenig gewachsen...................... 

 
Die ersten Krebsscheren Babys sind auch schon an der Oberfläche....................  
Der große Pflanzenteich................  

    

Und das Kaminholz für den nächsten Winter ist auch schon gepackt........  
Das sind auch nochmal 4,5m.................................


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Apr. 2017)

Zur Zeit kann ich zwischen meinem Rasen und dem Teich keinen unterschied mehr sehen alles ist Grün.
Vermutlich durch das schöne Wochenende.
Meine Baustelle am Bachlauf muss nun erst mal ruhen, wir Norddeutschen haben wieder unser Typisches Wetter....Regen und Wind.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

seit heute blüht die __ Wasserähre. Die __ Feige hat den Winter überlebt und zeigt die ersten Knospen. Den __ Kalmus hatte ich schon abgeschrieben, der sah übel aus aber jetzt treibt er aus.


----------



## Fotomolch (6. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Es sind AbKinder  Kinder eben. Bei größeren Krebsscheren können es auch mal so um die 4-5 Ableger sein. Die Blüte beginnt erst später.
> Deine Molchfotos sind wirklich schön...muss mal gesagt werden.
> petra



Danke, das freut mich. Da werden sicher noch einige dazukommen. Ich dachte schon, dass es Ableger oder Kindel sind.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Apr. 2017)

Die Schachbrettblumen haben sich nun doch erbarmt, die Sumpfdotterblumen haben das umpflanzen letztes Jahr gut überstanden und der __ Fieberklee und der __ Hahnenfuß scheinen dauerhaft einziehen zu wollen. Der Gilb-und __ Blutweiderich sind auch schon zaghaft draußen. Langsam wird's.

    

Nur das Sumpfvergissmennicht scheint die Biege gemacht zu haben


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2017)




----------



## dizzzi (8. Apr. 2017)

Seit zwei Wochen läuft der Filter wieder auch mit UV. Nun ist das Wasser wieder klar.  Man erkennt nun auch wieder den Grund in 1,80 m Tiefe.
 Alles Pflanzen fange nun an auszutreiben auch die Seerosen beginnen so langsam aber sicher .


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Pflanzen treiben langsam aus. Die Natur erwacht aus dem Winterschlaf. Man kann beim wachsen zusehen. 

  

Die Insel ist jetzt nach zig Jahren auch komplett zugewachsen. Keine freie Stelle schaut mehr raus


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2017)

Trotz des vielen Regens und der sehr kühlen Temperaturen blüht die __ Sumpfdotterblume auf ... 

 

ich glaub das ist eine gefüllte ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

So weit ist es bei uns noch nicht. Einfach noch etwas zu kühl nachts. Aber jetzt Solls ja richtig warm werden. Dann kann meine Wassertemperatur auch mal in den 2 stelligen Bereich steigen


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Hab heut wieder ein kleines Stück am Schloss weitergebaut. 

  

Hab mir vorgenommen, etwas schneller als BER zu bauen.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Marcus,

sind die "Mauersteine" welche zum selber gießen (Silikonform)


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2017)

und hier wird die Pracht nimmer allzu lange zu sehen sein


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2017)

Ist ein Wahnsinn Mitch .... ihr seid uns sicher zwei Wochen voraus mit der Vegetation.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Wenn ich das so ansehe, dann packen Helmut und ich die dicken Wollmützen erst weg und bei Mitch  schwitzt man schon in der Badehose. 

@mitch 
Sind kleine Steinformen zum selbergiesen.


----------



## Daufi (8. Apr. 2017)

Der Bachlauf ist verlegt, in Zukunft sollten die Zypressenabfälle nicht mehr stören...
Und er ist gleich noch 3 m länger geworden...
Bilder später...
Ach ja habe vorhin meine ersten 10 000 Mädels abgeholt...
 
Mal sehen was draus wird, auf jeden Fall ist ja eine große Tränke da...


----------



## Anja W. (9. Apr. 2017)

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg, Arne! Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Berichte!


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Im Moment lasse ich die erst mal in Ruhe, sollen sich erst mal eingewöhnen...
Zur Zeit ist aber richtig was los...
Könnte funktionieren:
* defekter Link entfernt *
Login: daufi  PW: daufi123
Aber noch nicht getestet...
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal einen eigenen Bienentread aufmachen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse oder es sind noch ein paar Imker hier....
So jetzt wieder zu den Teichen...


----------



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2017)

Es sprießt im Teich ...

  

Ein Traum wie schnell es jetzt geht.
Aber auch die Algen ... 

  
Sichttiefe 10cm ... wenn überhaupt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Also Algen sond noch keine zu sehen...
Selbst da hängen wir wohl noch 2 Wochen hinterher...
 
Der"Bachlauf" ist auch noch ziemlich jungfräulich und kahl...


----------



## Wedlefrosch (9. Apr. 2017)

Heute das erste Mal im Teich gewesen, Audrey hat sich nämlich den Filter einverleibt...dabei festgestellt,dass der Satellitenfilter __ Molche und ne Kröte angesaugt hat :-(


----------



## pema (9. Apr. 2017)

Scheint ein gutes Algenjahr zu werden.
Fotos erspare ich euch erst mal...obwohl: vielleicht morgen.
petra


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Petra, wer will Algen sehen...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Apr. 2017)

So, hier meine versprochenen Bilder von Teich und Garten nachgeliefert:

                     

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Goldfischline (10. Apr. 2017)

Einzug... Mh... Ich liebäugele mit ( ihr habt mich angesteckt) mit 2 kleinen Kois. Noch hält mich allerdings ab, das dann eine Teicherweiterung bzw ein Teichumbau vonnöten wäre, und männe mir dann aufs Dach steigt.
Mal schauen...

Hups ins falsche Forum gerutscht grrr. Könnte ein Mod das netterweise ins " was zieht bei euch ein " verschieben? 

LG 
Maja


----------



## pema (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt mal die böse Realität:
Ein neuer Kleinstteich. Vor drei Wochen (glaube ich zumindest) angelegt. So einen Mist habe ich noch nie erlebt. Obwohl ich schon 3 Teile in der Größe im Garten habe.
Erst einmal alles trübe wegen des Lehmsubstrats. Kenne ich ja...ungef. eine Woche und die Welt sieht anders aus....aber diesmal nicht.
Vielleicht zu viel Sonne - vielleicht irgendetwas was nicht passt...Das Resultat:
Übergangslos von der Lehmbrühe zur Algenbrühe. Ich weiß noch nicht einmal, ob die Seerosen richtig stehen...die submersen Pflanzen sind einfach verschwunden Alles nicht mehr gesehen.
Aber so habe ich eine neue Aufgabe im Garten....nachschauen, ob man mal 1cm tiefer schauen kann.
     

petra


----------



## Daufi (10. Apr. 2017)

Petra das erinnert mich an Wackelpeter/Götterspeise... Den mag ich, aber deine Suppe möchte ich nicht probieren... Ob das jemals wieder klar wird... ?
So ein Mist...


----------



## pema (10. Apr. 2017)

Das wird wieder klar...anders geht nicht.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Apr. 2017)

Mhhh, lecker Gemüsesuppe. Erinnert mich an einen bestimmten Tag an der bretonischen Küste, als bald mehr Tang als Wasser im Meer zu sein schien. Als hätte man sich in eine Riesen-Küche verlaufen. War nur etwas "gröber" als deins, Petra.
Sieht so aus, als wäre das die berüchtigte Schwebealgen-Blüte, die neu angelegte Teichen drohen kann. Das geht bestimmt nicht lange.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Petra l

Was haste denn, der neue passt doch farblich 1a zum Rasen!

Nee Spass beiseite, das ist natürlich super ärgerlich!  Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es möglichst schnell aufklart und Deine Pflanzen wieder sichtbar werden! Warte nur, in ein paar Wochen ist es ein kleines Juwel. ..

Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Petra, 

das hatte ich ein Jahr auf den Tümpeln auch. 
Habe einfach täglich abgekechert und noch ein paar UW Pflanzen gekauft und reingeschüttet. 
Nach einigen Wochen war der Spuk vorbei und die Elritzen und alles, was da sonst noch drin lebt, 
haben es auch überlebt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Apr. 2017)

Gestern war wieder ein toller Tag. Die Teichpflanzen erwachen. Die Magnolie - Black Tulip - hat schon eine faustdicke Blüte!!


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> jetzt mal die böse Realität:
> Ein neuer Kleinstteich. Vor drei Wochen (glaube ich zumindest) angelegt. So einen Mist habe ich noch nie erlebt. Obwohl ich schon 3 Teile in der Größe im Garten habe.
> Erst einmal alles trübe wegen des Lehmsubstrats. Kenne ich ja...ungef. eine Woche und die Welt sieht anders aus....aber diesmal nicht.
> ...




Ich bin im Gegensatz zu dir kein Profi, aber hast du schon mal etwas Teichwasser aus einem guten, eingefahrenen Teich reingeschüttete (so ein paar Liter)? Bei meiner Neuanlage letztes Jahr ist es gar nicht erst zur Algenblüte gekommen. Das Wasser wurde grün, ich habe ca. 10l Wasser aus einem guten Teich reingeschüttet - und von Stund an wurde der Teich immer weniger grün/klarer.
Im Moment lasse ich die Fadenalgen wachsen (wegen der __ Molche/ Molcheier). Mal sehen, wie der bald aussieht...


----------



## hessi (11. Apr. 2017)

So langsam wird es grün um den Teich rum.
__ Erdkröte und __ Teichfrosch sind auch schon da, nur die Wasserspitzmaus hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Vielleicht hat sie Nachbars Katze erwischt.


----------



## PyroMicha (11. Apr. 2017)

Schönes Wetter. Schöne Fische


----------



## pema (11. Apr. 2017)

hessi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sie Nachbars Katze erwischt.


Das will ich doch nicht hoffen.
Auf die Kleinen werde ich hier wohl vergeblich warten müssen
petra


----------



## pema (11. Apr. 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> hast du schon mal etwas Teichwasser aus einem guten, eingefahrenen Teich reingeschüttete (so ein paar Liter)?


Hallo Claudia,
ich denke zwar nicht, dass das gegen eine Algenblüte hilft...aber schaden kann es ja auch nicht.
Also habe ich heute mal eine Gießkanne voll Wasser aus dem alten Teich in den Neuesten gekippt.( Wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt auch noch die Fadenalgen aus dem alten Teich eingebürgert). Außerdem noch zwei Hand voll __ Hornkraut aus meinem Reservebottich.
Irgendwie scheint mir der Teich jetzt schon klarer.
Wir werden sehen.
petra


----------



## Fotomolch (12. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> ich denke zwar nicht, dass das gegen eine Algenblüte hilft...aber schaden kann es ja auch nicht.
> Also habe ich heute mal eine Gießkanne voll Wasser aus dem alten Teich in den Neuesten gekippt.( Wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt auch noch die Fadenalgen aus dem alten Teich eingebürgert). Außerdem noch zwei Hand voll __ Hornkraut aus meinem Reservebottich.
> Irgendwie scheint mir der Teich jetzt schon klarer.
> ...



Siehst du. Wenn die Fadenalgen kommen, kommen sie so oder so (würde ich sagen). Den Tipp mit dem Wasser hatte ich aus einem Teichbuch.


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> jetzt mal die böse Realität:
> Ein neuer Kleinstteich. Vor drei Wochen (glaube ich zumindest) angelegt. So einen Mist habe ich noch nie erlebt. Obwohl ich schon 3 Teile in der Größe im Garten habe.
> Erst einmal alles trübe wegen des Lehmsubstrats. Kenne ich ja...ungef. eine Woche und die Welt sieht anders aus....aber diesmal nicht.
> ...



Moin Petra,

keine Sorge...die Erbsensuppe hätte ich letztes auch, war aber relativ schnell vorbei und ohne größere Aktionen  Abschöpfen hilft zumindest ein wenig, aber letztlich heißt es abwarten, wird schon.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2017)

So, die versprochenen Bilder 

PS: da hab ich jetzt so schön meine Koi beim Fressen gefilmt und jetzt ist die Datei zu groß trotz Stutzen


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2017)

Lade das Video auf YouTube hoch und verlinke es hier ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2017)

Aber ich hab keinen Account und ob sich der Aufwand lohnt für 10sec?


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2017)

Kostet ja nix ...

Welcher Aufwand ? funktioniert so wie hier bei den Bildern.

Vielleicht gibts ja noch spezielle Tipps vom Florian (Teich4you) dazu ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Ida meinte wohl eher das Anmelden


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
es ist schon seit zwei Wochen Frühling am Teich - vieles ist über den Winter grün geblieben, und aktuell treibt jede Menge aus. Auch Erdkröten hab' ich wieder gesichtet, und ein paar Sandbienen treiben in der Nähe ihr "Unwesen". Der Filter läuft, Wasser ist klar, und ich habe eine Undichtigkeit (zu tief liegende Folienfalte) korrigiert.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Apr. 2017)

April, April ...


----------



## ruppi (19. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir geht es auch so langsam los- die ersten Pflanzen strecken sich in die Höhe und die Sumpfdotterblumen blühen schon. Die Teichfrösche sind auch schon wach und die ersten Lauffrösche haben sich schon aus der Hecke gemeldet... das wird wieder ein Spaß 
Alles zum Filter hab ich ja in meinem Baubericht geschrieben.

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## Tomy26 (19. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

So dann auch mal ein paar Bilder.
Jan.
 

Im März war dann die Erweiterung fertig und die ersten Gäste sind auch schin da gewesen
    

und jetzt 18.04.2017


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2017)

Teichwächter-Katze ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Hallo!
So dick wie Helmut kann ich nicht auftragen.
Bei uns ist es auch kalt und ein paar Schneeflocken/ Hagel waren sehr kurze Begleiter.
Der Teich ist bestimmt wegen der Kälte so klar.
Die Pumpe habe ich heute gedimmt, bei uns sollen -3 bis -4° werden und das Gartewasser  Ist abgestellt.


----------



## axel120470 (19. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir ist es saukalt. Die Pflanzen kommen gaaaaanz langsam und meine Baustelle steht unter Wasser  
  
  
Aber heute ging's dann wieder weiter , bei 4 Grad und fiesem Wind.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2017)

Servus

 
Da war gestern die Teichwächter-Katze zu sehen

Der kleine Teich
 

Und der große Teich
    

Und es schneit immer noch ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2017)

Ooooch Helmut, ich glaube, dafür möchtes Du kein " Gefällt mir "


----------



## DbSam (20. Apr. 2017)

Also wenn ich mir 'Helmuts Osterelend' so anschaue ...
... dann bin ich froh, dass um mich herum nicht so viele hohe Berge zu sehen sind.   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut!

Die Bilder kannst du für den Fotowettbewerb " Winter 2017" aufheben.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2017)

Jetzt war es mehr an zwei Tagen als im gesamten Winter gefallen ist ...

Verrückt ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (20. Apr. 2017)

Ja, da gibt es einige Nachrichten zu den Schneefällen bei Euch.
Hattet Ihr vielleicht noch etwas nachzuholen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (21. Apr. 2017)

Eigentlich sah es an unserem Teich auch schon recht vielversprechend nach Frühling aus 
     
Dann kam die Kälte und der Schnee zurück(allerdings nicht in den Massen, wie bei Helmut.)
Zu allem Überfluss bekamen wir noch eine zwar kurze, aber knackige Sturmböe...
Hier das ärgerliche Resultat
      

Glücklicherweise ist "das zarte Ästlein" nicht in den Teich gefallen und hat nicht das ganze Dach zertrümmert.
Ärgerlich ist es allemal.


----------



## axel120470 (22. Apr. 2017)

3 Wochen Schufterei haben endlich ein Ende. 15 m3 Lehm und Ton sind draussen.  Ab 80cm Tiefe nur noch mit Stemmhammer.  Jetzt muss ich mal die Folie ausmessen und die Verbindung mit dem alten Teich herstellen.


----------



## axel120470 (22. Apr. 2017)

Grundtiefe ist 1.25 m . Die Tiefenzone ist 1.5 m bei einer Grundfläche von 2.2 x 1.2 m .
Bin gespannt wie ich die epdm da rein gefaltet bekomme


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Apr. 2017)

Gartenarbeiten auf Rhabanus´ Insel!

     

Wie zu sehen, herrscht ein schneidiger Wind. Die Magnolienblüte, hier noch schön blühend, hat sich beim letzten Nachtfrost samt Blattlaub auch verabschiedet.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

immer noch zu kalt, es wächst nicht so richtig im Pflanzenteich. Andere Pflanzen im Garten kommen so laaaangsam.

        

Ich glaube das ist eine Stechpalme, wenn es jemand besser weiss bitte ich um Korrektur.

      

Der "Teichrhabarber" blüht

     

__ Wollgras und ?


----------



## Erin (23. Apr. 2017)

__ Wollgras und Wiesenschaumkraut


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2017)

Ist das erste nicht eine __ Mahonie?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Apr. 2017)

hallo,
ja, __ Mahonie, das denke ich auch 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ist das erste nicht eine __ Mahonie?


Sieht zumindest aus wie eine https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahonien


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Ihr habt recht, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab sie mal auf der buga entdeckt und nach dem Namen gefragt.  Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die in fast jeder öffentlichen Grünanlage stehen. Aber leider bisher in keiner Baumschule gefunden. ...


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Das interessante ist, sie steht das ganze Jahr über in einer etwas größeren Tonschale an einem schattigem Platz, wird so gut wie nie gegossen. Sie ist bestimmt schon 25 Jahre alt und braucht anscheinend keinerlei Pflege oder Schnitt.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2017)

Die Blätter sind etwas zu hell. Das könnte auf einen nährstoffmangel hinweisen.  Ansonsten sieht man die in den vergessensten Plätzen,  die kann schon eine Menge ab....


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

das gelb blühende ist eine __ Mahonie. Die sind invasiv und breiten sich in der Natur aus.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## wander-falke (24. Apr. 2017)

Moin, 
Mein Grünzeugs im Wasser wächst nur schleppend.
Anscheinend habe ich meinen Filter "zu Groß" gebaut, 
oder ich muss den Besatz deutlich erhöhen.......


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mal auf der buga entdeckt und nach dem Namen gefragt.  Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die in fast jeder öffentlichen Grünanlage stehen. Aber leider bisher in keiner Baumschule gefunden. ...



Moin Ina, 

wenn du eine haben möchtest, sag Bescheid. Ich hätte hier noch eine, die irgendwie fehl am Platz ist 

Moin Andreas,

meinst du nicht das kommt vielleicht noch? Bei mir hält sich das ein oder andere auch noch sehr zurück und an den Nährstoffen kann es nicht liegen


----------



## wander-falke (24. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Moin Andreas,
> 
> meinst du nicht das kommt vielleicht noch?


Ich hoffe, warte  und beobachte......


----------



## tommylalido (24. Apr. 2017)

So als Neuling in diesem forum, möchte ich meinen kleinen Koi Teich auch mal im Frühling zeigen. 
Lieben Gruß Tommy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Trotz des späten Wintereinbruchs, wächst im kleinen Teich die Vegetation im Überfluß.

 

Das Teichwasser ist klar bis auf den Grund ohne auch nur einmal Hand angelegt zu haben.
Wie man erkennen kann entferne ich nicht mal abestorbenes. Der Teich ist im Grunde sich selbst überlassen. Er sieht zwar jetzt nicht sonderlich aus, aber wenn alles anfängt zu wachsen und zu blühen, sieht man vom abgestorbenen nix mehr. Aber nicht weil Algen das zudecken.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Die Sumpfzone des großen Teiches ...

      

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut, womit hast Du den Boden bedeckt?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Betonsand (Körnung 0-16mm), Anja.











Betonsand + Zement verwendet man zum betonieren und zum füllen von Betonschalsteinen, Wege, etc.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Betonsand + Zement verwendet man zum betonieren und zum füllen von Betonschalsteinen, Wege, etc.



Also _den_ kenne ich . Und den gibt es hier sicher auch günstig. Hier drumrum sich überall Sandkuhlen, aus denen sie den Rohstoff rausholen und Holcim ist auch um die Ecke... Auf Beton habe ich mittlerweile eine gewisse Allergie. Ich sage nur: Betonteich, Betonvogeltränken, Betonboden in der Außendusche, unter dem "Spielhaus".... 

Auf deinem Foto von der Sumpfzone sah das aber so uneben aus. Eher wie flache Steine als wie Sand. Das kam mir für diesen Bereich so seltsam vor, deswegen meine Frage.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Meinst du beim kleinen oder großen Teich ... ?

In der Sumpfzone des großen Teiches habe ich Felsen (halt noch tragbar) als Deko eingearbeitet.


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Auf diesem Bild






auf dem Grund meinte ich. Du hast echt schöne Teiche! 

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Danke ...

Das ist der Betonsand mit einer Körnung von 0 - 16mm ... kommt vielleicht durch das Weitwinkelobjektive so uneben daher. Der Grund fällt nach rechts in die Tiefe ab.
Der Wasserstand ist links, bei der __ Sumpfdotterblume normal 0. Er ist wegen dem Schnee und Regen der letzten Tage so hoch.

LG Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Moin Ina,
> 
> wenn du eine haben möchtest, sag Bescheid. Ich hätte hier noch eine, die irgendwie fehl am Platz ist



Hi Erin, das wäre super, aber die kannst Du doch schlecht in ein Päckchen packen oder? 

Lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Apr. 2017)

Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das gelb blühende ist eine __ Mahonie. Die sind invasiv und breiten sich in der Natur aus.
> 
> ...



Zum Glück ist sie eingetopft!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hi Erin, das wäre super, aber die kannst Du doch schlecht in ein Päckchen packen oder?
> 
> Lg ina



Doch, das passt schon irgendwie, so riesig ist sie nicht, da sie ganz stiefmütterlich in einem Pflanzstein eingepfercht ist und nicht wirklich Platz zum Wachsen hat. Ich schick dir morgen mal ein Foto


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

@ina1912 

    Da ich per PN kein Foto hochgeladen bekomme, hier ist sie...wie du siehst noch recht klein, kein Wunder, sie muss den Pott ja auch teilen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Apr. 2017)

Na die ist doch niedlich! 
Ich schicke Dir gern dafür was von meinen Storchschnäbeln wenn Du magst. Die wären glaube ich ideal für Deine Ecke mit dem Farn usw..Von den vielen neu angeschafften Sorten haben sich welche sehr gut etabliert, da kann ich schon mal was abmachen.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Oh ja gerne Pflanzentausch! Wie es denn noch mit einem kleineren Ableger von Palmlilien aus? Die großen kann man ja leider nicht verschicken...ich schick dir am besten nachher mal eine Pn, jetzt muss ich bald weg


----------



## ina1912 (26. Apr. 2017)

__ Palmlilie? Meinst Du Staudenyucca? Ja sowas hab ich,  Ableger müsste ich mal schauen ob sie neue hat


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Nee, ich wollte dir eine schicken *lach* Doof ausgedrückt, sorry Das sind die mit den riesigen weißem Blütenrispen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hihi! Das ist ne tolle dekorative Pflanze für das ganze Jahr, und bringt dabei noch so ein mediterranes Flair. Die würde ich mir auch jederzeit wieder irgendwohin pflanzen. Wenn Du aber noch die gelb gestreifte davon hättest,  würd ich sie nehmen!


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Leider nein....wobei 2 davon letztes Jahr nicht geblüht haben, von daher weiß ich das nicht hundertprozentig  Da kann ich aber diesen Sommer mal schauen und wenn was dabei ist, gibt's halt ein zweites Päcken


----------



## ina1912 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hihi, auch wieder Missverständnis. .. gelb getreifte Blätter meine ich, nicht die Blüten. 
Übrigens, dass die nicht jedes Jahr blühen, ist glaube ich normal. Der alte Trieb stirbt nach der Blüte ab, und die neuen Ableger brauchen ein paar jahre.  Bei ganz großen Horsten ist natürlich von jedem Alter ein Trieb dabei, da blüht dann fast immer was.


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Nein....gelb sind die nur kurz vorm Vergammeln  Tz...
Ach so....na dann brauch ich mich ja nicht wundern....


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns sieht es heute mal endlich, so aus..


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns sieht es gerade so aus



u . Erdbeeren auf Eis


     Hogwarts im Winter, Schnee


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2017)

E


GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht es heute mal endlich, so aus..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 181180 Anhang anzeigen 181181 Anhang anzeigen 181182



Eure Schnüre finde ich klasse: sie sind so deutlich sichtbar, dass sie vermutlich anders als Angelsehne für keinen Vogel eine Falle darstellen und wie es aussieht können kleine Singvögel (Schwalben und Co) sogar drauf sitzen?


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Apr. 2017)

Ja finde ich auch, Die Wildenten schwimmen trotzdem auf dem Teich, der __ Fischreiher sitzt daneben, was will man mehr


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht es gerade so aus
> 
> 
> 
> uAnhang anzeigen 181187. Erdbeeren auf Eis



DAS ist ja mal echt ne klasse Idee. Wie viel Durchmesser hat denn das Rohr?


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

@marcus18488 

Wo hast du denn Hogwarts her? Selbst gebaut? Und ich hätte gern noch mehr Fotos davon, bitte!


----------



## Daufi (28. Apr. 2017)

Ahh, Erin ist wach, die Hinweise ploppen auf.... Moin..  
Gefällt mir auch, ich steh ja auch auf so Kram...
Und die Erdbeersäule ist auch ne gute Idee,
aber in einer anderen Farbe vielleicht...
Muss nachher eh in den Baumarkt...


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Moin Arne, könnte ich umgekehrt auch sagen 

Die Erdbeersäule find ich auch gut, bin ich aber zu faul für


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Pyro,

die Eiserdbeerröhre ist sehr kompliziert zu bauen.  

IStR ein Reststück KG 125 mit normalem Dosenbohrer Löcher reingebohrt. 
In der hinteren Wand des Rohres wurde ein HT 30 Rohr bis zum Boden eingebaut. 
Dieses ist mit vielen kleinen Löchern versehen und mit Kieselsteinchen befällt. 
Hier kann man jetzt oben den Schlauch zum Gießen reinhängen, ohne dass es die ganze Erde rausschwimmt


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Erin,

hab ein Album mit mehr Bildern von Hogwarts. Würde gerne weitermachen, aber das Wetter will nicht mitspielen

Die Erdbeersäule hast du in 34 Minuten gemacht. Wenn die dann eingräbst, kommt es Zeit ässig auf die Pausen an. 
Spaß beiseite, ist echt in ein zwei Stunden erledigt. Außerdem war das Rohr im Weg und musste aufgeräumt werden. 
Falls es dieses Jahr Erdbeeren gibt, kommst auf nen Kuchen vorbei


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
hier kommen mal ein paar Bilder vom Teichlein.
LG 
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Daufi (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Macus,
den "Kram" bezüglich Hogwarts nehm ich hiermit sofort zurück...
Das ist ja eine Heidenarbeit, die dahinter steckt...
Das sieht toll aus, aber da hast du ja noch einiges zu tun...


----------



## jolantha (29. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hogwarts im Winter, Schnee





Erin schrieb:


> @marcus18488
> 
> Wo hast du denn Hogwarts her? Selbst gebaut? Und ich hätte gern noch mehr Fotos davon, bitte!





Daufi schrieb:


> .... Moin..
> Gefällt mir auch, ich steh ja auch auf so Kram...





Ich will auch ein Hogwarts, wie baut man das ???


----------



## marcus18488 (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Anne, 

das ist doch ganz einfach Hogwarts zu bauen: Man gießt den ersten Stein, den zweiten Stein, den dritten Stein ........ Irgendwann kann man dann zu mauern beginnen. 
Jede Woche ein paar Stunden dann ist man nach Ca 6 Jahren so weit. Wer etwas mehr Zeit hat, schafft es auch schneller. 

Die gesamten Steine werden in Formen gegossen. Von Rundsteinen bis zu eckigen. 
Anschließe eigentlich wie Lego bauen, nur halt mit Mörtel. 
Grundrissplan hab ich mir selbst erstellt zusammen mit Plänen aus Inet. 
Bilder findet man auch genügend aber leider keinen fertigen Plan. 
Etwas Phantasie und los geht's. 
Fertig bin ich noch lange nicht, doch wenigstens einen Teil hab ich mal nach draußen gebracht und dort festgemauert. 

Wenn jemand mehr Interesse hat, einfach pn schreiben, dann kann man auch mal teilen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Guten Abend

Heute habe ich mal wieder unsere Teiche fotografiert ...

Der Kleine
  

Der Große im Überblick
  

und ein bisserl näher
  

Wie man am Großen erkennen kann ist die Sichtiefe schon auf ca. 80cm angekommen ... man kann den Grund bei den Seerosen erahnen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> das ist doch ganz einfach Hogwarts zu bauen:


Danke Marcus, 
bin grade dabei mich durchs I-net zu kämpfen, und mir alles anzusehen, wie man Hogwards bauen kann.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Apr. 2017)

Heute war auch in Grabow endlich schönes Wetter nur der Wind hat genervt. Da habe die Zeit genutzt und gleich Mal die Beete vom Unkraut befreit und die __ Dahlien eingebuddelt. Ein paar müssen morgen noch gepflanzt werden. Dann ist das andere Beet auch noch dran. 

  

Die erste __ Iris fängt an zu blühen. Der Tannenwedel im Mini wächst gut. Er hat den Frost gut überstanden.


----------



## Georg2 (1. Mai 2017)

Trübe TeichImpressionen im Mai

  
Habe günstig einen oase biosmart 36000 - Filter bekommen und an meinen bachlauf angeschlossen. Habe am Auslaufrohr einen Damenstrumpf übergestülpt. Bis jetzt funktioniert die Filterung sehr gut, hinsichtlich der Optik muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. 

  

Gruß

Georg


----------



## dizzzi (3. Mai 2017)

Was machen eigentlich so eure Seerosen? Bei mir treiben fast alle aus. Nur 2 machen mir Sorgen. Da tut sich gar nichts.


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. Mai 2017)

Bei unseren Seerosen sind die erstn Blätter oben  und man sieht das viele Blätter im Anmarsch sind. Die Goldfische verstecken sich schon drunter, jedenfalls die Fische die oben sind, den Rest der Fische habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## pema (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Update 2.Mai:
Das 'Ambiente' stimmt schon mal: die ca. 22m hohen Fichten direkt am Teich erstrahlen wieder in zartrosa...und das duftet.  Die Clematis montana hat jetzt bestimmt schon die 15m-Marke geknackt.
 

Der Teich erwacht langsam. Die schlimmsten Algen sind weg und man kann den Pflanzen langsam wieder beim Wachsen zusehen. Den Schnelligkeitsrekord bricht dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall die Teichmummel. Die erste Blüte ist schon aufgegangen und die nächsten werden bald durch die Wasseroberfläche stoßen.
 

Die __ Scheinkalla ist teilweise schon verblüht...sieht aber dennoch immer noch schön aus.
     

Mein 'großer' Teich:
          . Man sieht gar nicht, dass ich im letzten Herbst versucht habe, den Teich durch Entfernung der Randbepflanzung wieder etwas 'größer' zu machen. Nun ja... ich bin eben sehr vorsichtig.

Hier mal ein Blick über den neuen Steg zu der Erweiterung des Teiches. Eine große gebrauchte Teichschale, bepflanzt mit zwei Seerosen und diversem Kleinkram. Jetzt ist das Wasser im Neuen endlich klar geworden...hat doch ziemlich lange gedauert. Aber es geht auch ohne Chemie und sonstiges
  .
Die Randbepflanzung kommt jetzt noch (und Rhabarber steht ganz oben auf der Liste).

Hier noch mein kleines Moorbeet mit dem angrenzenden Miniteich. Das Moorbeet beginnt nun zu leben und in dem Kleinteich tummeln sich jetzt endlich mal Kaulquappen.
     .

Die __ Schlauchpflanzen werden dieses Jahr super blühen
 

Meinen dritten kleinen Teich habe ich nicht fotografiert. Da warte ich erst ab, ob die letztes Jahr gesetze Nymphaea 'Cynthia Ann' mal in die Pötte kommt.
Wenn ich schon mal was Teures kauf.
petra


----------



## Erin (3. Mai 2017)

Boah....die Clematis...  Total schön! Machst du irgendwas mit ihr oder einfach nur wachsen lassen? Echt ein Traum!

Wenn mein Teich mal so aussieht dann bin ich zufrieden  Ist doch toll alles so eingewachsen


----------



## pema (3. Mai 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Machst du irgendwas mit ihr


Nein. Es sind zwei Pflanzen, die ich vor 6? Jahren direkt an die Fichten gepflanzt habe. Am Anfang habe ich sie hochgebunden, damit sie an den Fichtenwedeln Halt finden kann. Da habe ich sie auch noch mit Hornspänen gedüngt.  Seit ein paar Jahren mache ich nichts mehr...außer mich freuen und schnuppern.
petra


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Mai 2017)

Nach dem kalten Start in den Mai haben meine Erdbeeren wieder zu blühen begonnen

  Im Hochbet sieht es auch wieder gut aus

                     Im Teich blüht es auch

   Und meine 

Zwergenfreunde durften am 1. Mai auch wieder ins freie. 
Hab denen extra die Mützen aufgesetzt damit sie nicht frieren.


----------



## Erin (3. Mai 2017)

Jetzt  bin ich ja glatt versucht, mal Clematis in die Koniferen zu pflanzen....

Marcus...besäuft sich da etwa ein Schwein in deinem Garten? Und wo ist Hogwarts?
Bei mir würde es wohl ähnlich lange dauern, bis ich sowas mal fertig hätte...ist das Gips oder womit gießt man die Steine?
Auf dem Erdbeerkuchen komme ich nochmal zurück  Lecker!


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich such noch ne kleine Konifere für mein Hogwarts. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Soll klein sein und langsam wachsen

Erin, du kennst meine Schmuddelecke bei meinen Zwergen noch nicht. Werd die Tage noch paar Bilder einstellen. 
Hogwarts sitzen jetzt die Gebäude fest, sind festgemauert. Heute ist die Beleuchtung, LED Lichter gekommen. 
Der Erdbeerkuchen ist noch aktuell, werd euch auf dem laufenden halten. 

Die Steine sind aus spezieller Giesmasse, ist Wetterfest. Erin, schick mir mal deine Adresse pn, dann send ich dir paar Steine zu. Kannst auch für Weihnachtskrippe nehmen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Mai 2017)

hallo Marcus,
Für Dein Hogwarts kannste Bonsaibäumchen nehmen 
...und was die "Schmuddelecke" bei Deinen Zwergen betrifft, hab mal in Dein Album geschaut...
Also mein Zwerglein is nich nackicht!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Mai 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Boah....die Clematis...  Total schön! Machst du irgendwas mit ihr oder einfach nur wachsen lassen? Echt ein Traum!
> 
> Wenn mein Teich mal so aussieht dann bin ich zufrieden  Ist doch toll alles so eingewachsen



Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen. Ich habe die Clematis an den Zaun gepflanzt, mit etwas Glück ist der dann wohl in ein paar Jahren ein Blütenmeer. Ich frage mich, wo du wohnst, dass alles schon so wächst. Bei mir ist durch die Kälte mit ständigem Nachtfrost alles ins Stocken geraten. Hier mal ein Bild vom 1.Mai vom Garten. Mit dem Algen hält es sich im Moment allerdings auch in Grenzen. Die __ Molche haben sich bei Kälte ganz verkrochen  und sind jetzt mal wieder zu sehen gewesen.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Mai 2017)

Die Sonne hat heute mal 3 Minuten geschafft, die Wolken wegzuschieben - wir machen uns einfach gute Stimmung ...  
Momentan werden die Gartenleuchten positioniert und die beste Anordnung ausprobiert.
Erste Blüten gibt es auch schon im Teich: der __ Fieberklee.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Erste Blüten gibt es auch schon im Teich: der __ Fieberklee.


........bei mir sind es abgefallenen Kirschblütenblätter, die die Oberfläche des Teich fast bedecken.

Ja, Fieberklee blüht bei mir auch.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2017)

Hi Rhabanus, der Sonnenschirm ist cool!


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Mai 2017)

Hab gestern abend noch meine Beleuchtung in meinem Schloss angebracht.
Jetzt sieht es bei Nacht je nach Farbe richtig geheimnissvoll aus
 

 

  
Bin leider nicht der Spezialist für Nachtaufnahmen.  Werd in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen, bessere Bilder zu machen.
Hoffe, dass es heute im laufe des Tages aufhört zu regnen, dann kann ich noch ein wenig weiterbauen


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2017)

Marcus da fehlt noch der Nebel 


Tottoabs schrieb:


> bei mir sind es abgefallenen Kirschblütenblätter, die die Oberfläche des Teich fast bedecken.


Die Kirchblüte ist durch jetzt sind es die unbefruchteten oder ab gefrorenen Knospen und dazu die __ Apfelblüte 
Ansonsten nicht viel neues 
  
Die ersten Blätter der __ Iris haben 1 Meter erreicht 
  
WT bei 13° am Morgen


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2017)

Marcus, gaaanz langsam wachsend ist die Zuckerhutfichte ,
http://gartenblog.gartenxl.com/zuckerhutfichte-pflanzen-und-pflegen/

wenn Du die als kleines Bäumchen von ca. 30 cm kaufst, dauert es ca. 10 Jahre, bis sie auf eine Größe von 
50 cm kommt.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2017)

Ja Nebel, ......geht mit einer Propangasflasche auf den Kopf gestellt.
Bitte nicht rauchen dabei, dann braucht man keinen Besen zum __ fliegen.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2017)

Hier mal meine “Inselbirke“


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem Nebel bekomm ich bestimmt auch noch hin. 
Aber erst mal das andere drum herum. 
Anne, danke für den Tip. Schau mal in nächster Zeit, was es so an Bonsai oder normalen Pflanzen gibt.


----------



## Fotomolch (8. Mai 2017)

Bei mir sind die Pflanzen leider immer noch nicht so richtig durchgestartet. Ich habe ein paar neue kleine Pflänzchen entdeckt, zwei sehen wirklich nach __ Froschlöffel aus, den einen haben die __ Enten abgefressen, er hat sich aber tapfer gehalten und kommt wieder. Die Pflanzen im Sumpfbeet haben sie komischerweise komplett ignoriert. Die eine Sumpfcalla in der Sumpfzone des Teiches wurde total aufgefressen (nur ein kleines Stück Rhizom ist übrig), die Andere kommt langsam.  Die Beiden im Sumpfbeet haben etwas unter dem Frost gelitten. Ein Kindel der __ Krebsschere ist schon "abgenabelt", ich schätze auch durch die Enten. Es scheint ihm aber gut zu gehen. Das Pfeilblatt kommt jetzt auch endlich wieder.
Rings um den Teich ist aber alles schon schön grün und sieht ganz nett aus, wenn ich am Teich bin, will ich gar nicht wieder rein. Die kürzlich im Gartencenter gefundene sibirische Sumpfschwertlilie hat jetzt auch einen Platz am Sumpfbeetrand bekommen. Ich konnte mich als nicht entscheiden, wo sie hin soll.
...und dann ist da noch der Teichwächter Krix (oder war es Krax?).


----------



## Lumita (12. Mai 2017)

Endlich Frühling! Ein paar Fotos ... 20.4 Grad Lufttemperatur/ 17,3 Grad Teichtemperatur


----------



## koile (14. Mai 2017)

Mal einige eindrücke von heute.


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön bei euch. W€as ist das für eine Schlange....


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

jetzt sieht es wieder etwas nach Teich und Garten aus. Die höheren Temperaturen der letzten Tage heben einiges bewirkt.

Die Gräser kamen jetzt voll in Fahrt.

    

Auch die Sträucher haben die späten Fröste ganz gut überstanden.

    

Und es blüht auch schon an einigen Ecken.


----------



## koile (14. Mai 2017)

@GabiundBernd , das ist eine __ Ringelnatter.


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Mai 2017)

JA danke, kenne ich ja leider. Nur unsere oder laut Google haben die gelbe Backen ..und das habe ich auf dem Foto so nicht erkannt.


----------



## Lumita (14. Mai 2017)

Na die Ringelnattern haben unterschiedliche Backen in Form und Farbe


----------



## GabiundBernd (15. Mai 2017)

ok danke für die Info


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2017)

hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder,ist alles schön gewachsen durch das schöne Wetter.
Aber die __ Sauerkirsche hat's voll erwischt!  Wir hatten nochmal Frost, als sie in vollster Blüte stand.
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da nicht auch die Monilia (Spitzendürre) den Schaden angerichtet hat. Hat einer von euch Ahnung, soll ich die Zweige abschneiden??
Kirschen kann ich diese Jahr sowieso vergessen.  Aber dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig vom Baum.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
so schön hat sie geblüht!


----------



## Lumita (15. Mai 2017)

Da die __ Sauerkirsche komplett befallen ist würd ich nichts machen. Ruhe bewahren. Die Natur macht das schon. Man sieht ja schon neue stehende Blätter. Aber Expertin bin ich auch nicht


----------



## Teich4You (15. Mai 2017)

__ Maikäfer an der Teichbaustelle


----------



## Ida17 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallöchen,

ich bin so stolz auf mein Pfirsichbäumchen, trotz der frostigen Tage wachsen die Früchte  
Meine "Teichpolizei" darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, es wird schön daraug geachtet, dass das Gras nicht zu hoch wächst


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da nicht auch die Monilia (Spitzendürre) den Schaden angerichtet hat.


Solange noch grüne Blätter an den Ästen sind, leben sie auch noch. Unser alter Kirschbaum sieht z.Zt. viel schlimmer aus.
Er hat schon länger mit Monilia zu kämpfen...hat es bisher aber jedes Jahr geschafft. Wir schneiden immer alle vollkommen braunen Äste (Ästchen) ab...nun ja - fast alle. Anders gesagt: wir versuchen es.
Letztes Jahr schien er sich erholt zu haben...aber das war wohl nur sein 'Abschied'. Der Baum ist 50 Jahre alt und offensichtlich sind die Abwehrkräfte nicht mehr ausreichend.
Er bleibt jetzt so stehen - das ist sein gutes Recht. Und rumgeschnibbelt wird auch nicht mehr. Hässlich - aber eben auch alt.
petra


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Petra!
Ist __ Holunder in der Nähe?
Holunder und Kirschen vertragen sich überhaupt nicht.
Dabei ziehen meist die Kirschen den Zonk .


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2017)

Habe heute mal den Schlauch, Pumpe- Filter mit Kärcher- Rohrfrei Düse gespült.
Da kam schön was raus.
Die __ Reiher haben auch schon Ihre Aufwartung gemacht, gleich 3 Stück.......ein __ Enten-Pärchen hatte auch ein gemütliches Tät a Tät  im Teich, seit dem schubbern sich die meisten Fische, Argulol wurde schon bestellt.
Ja,ja der Frühling .....sooo heiß erwartet und dann immer so spezielle  “Rückschläge“.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2017)

Hei, unsere Morellenfeuer hatte Glück. Es hängen viele Kirschen dran.
Monilla hält sich diesjahr auch in Grenzen. Es war sehr Trocken während der gesamten Blütezeit.Monilla dringt durch die Blüten ein bei nassem Wetter.
Auch Monillaäste schneid ich bei der Ernte ab. Bei uns ist das im Juli. Geerntet wird auch vom Boden aus mit der Schneidgiraffe. Dadurch erfolgt gleich der jährliche Rückschnitt.
Diesjahr mal etwas mehr, letztes Jahr ging sie kaputt und bis ich Ersatz hatte, gabs keine Kirschen mehr.

Der Teich sieht diesjahr sehr üppig aus.
Die __ Iris, Ranuncuulus aquatila und andern Hahenfüße blühen.
Habt ihr schon die Muschelblumen raus?
Vg Monika


----------



## anz111 (17. Mai 2017)

Schön langsam kommt das Wachstum in die Gänge...


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> __ Holunder und Kirschen vertragen sich überhaupt nicht.


Hallo Ron,
ja, es gibt einen Holunder in direkter Nähe. Aber worin besteht denn die negative Beeinflussung?
petra


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Mai 2017)

Bei uns heute 24 Grad, durch den Regen der letzten Tage könnte man eigentlich mit dem Rasenmäher gleich stehen bleiben, so wächst alles. Auch die Seerosen haben einen richtigen Schwung gemacht


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2017)

Moin,

die letzten zwei Tage hab ich damit verbracht Fische zu käschern und den Teich aufzuräumen. 
Das Ergebnis sieht noch schauderhaft aus, aber jetzt ist endlich der doofe Kies raus und auch das Brackwasser 
Stattdessen kamen 100kg Sand rein und einige Pflanzen dürfen sich nun ohne Töpfe ausbreiten. Den großen __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf habe ich mit Mühe endlich rausgekriegt, das wurde allerdings bitterböse bestraft mit Muskelkater und fettem Sonnenbrand 
Meine Güte ich hätte liebend gern noch mehr den Modder vom Grund geholt, aber das wollten die Koi nicht, versteh ich nicht bei 30°C ...
Etwas OT: ich hab noch ganz viele junge Rotfedern, bei 70 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, also wer will


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Mai 2017)

Liebe Ina,
hui, Respekt!  

Sag mal, wie hast Du denn das Schild rausbekommen – mit einer Grabegabel? Das Thema wird bei mir auch die nächsten Jahre mal anstehen (sonst ist der Teich irgendwann weg) und ich bin etwas ratlos, weil das Zeug so bombenfest sitzt.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2017)

Hi Kathrin, 
mit bloßen Händen hab ich das Mistvieh rausgezogen 
Das saß zum Glück noch teilweise im Topf, aber mit den Rhizomen wanderte es schon fröhlich vor sich hin


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Petra!
Sorry aber da bin ich wohl einen “Garten-Mythos“ auf gesessen.
Auf Deine Frage hin habe ich alte und neue Gartenbücher gewellzt ,aber keinen Zusammenhang gefunden.
Leider sind auch die alten Gärtner ausgestorben, die ich hätte fragen können.


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Aktuelles Bild von Heute ....


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2017)

@Michael H , ich sag einmal so, mit ein wenig Deco würde mir Dein Teich besser gefallen ,
so ist er (mir) ein wenig zu Steril .


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2017)

koile schrieb:


> @Michael H , ich sag einmal so, mit ein wenig Deco würde mir Dein Teich besser gefallen ,
> so ist er (mir) ein wenig zu Steril .


Hallo
Seh da kein Problem drin . Jedem das seine und wie er will . Der eine so der andere so , wäre ja langweilig wenn jeder das gleiche im Garten ( Teich ) hätte .
Soll ja auch welche geben bei denen die Koi an die Hand kommen müßen , das müßen meine auch nicht .
Schon vor allem weil ich einen gepumpten Teich hab , hat da keine Reinzufassen . So ein FI kann ja auch mal kaputt gehn .

P.S. In Wahrheit vermisst du nur meinen Baum den ich letzte Woche weg gemacht hab am / im Teich .......


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2017)

Oh ne lass mal gut sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

drei Tage über 25°C und die Pflanzen legen voll los.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Bei uns sieht es momentan so am "Teich" aus. 
Ganz klar das Highlight zur Zeit!


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aktuelles Bild von Heute ....
> Anhang anzeigen 182674


Na deine __ Iris hat doch bestimmt auch schon die halbwüchsigen Größe von 1,5m erreicht, oder?


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Sorry aber da bin ich wohl einen “Garten-Mythos“ auf gesessen.


Na gut, dass du das jetzt schreibst. Wir hatten schon die Säge gewetzt.
petra


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

koile schrieb:


> @Michael H , ich sag einmal so, mit ein wenig Deco würde mir Dein Teich besser gefallen ,
> so ist er (mir) ein wenig zu Steril .


 
ne, ist eben ein ganz anderer Stil. Allerdings: um die Spannung zwischen architektonischem Teich und Natur noch zu erhöhen, würde ich einen schön gewachsenen großen Ast in das Becken legen, so dass er über den Rand ragt. Das würde das sonst doch sehr strenge Ambiente etwas brechen und auf die Vergänglichkeit und Wiedergeburt in der Natur hinweisen.

Ganz nebenbei hätten dann auch arme Viecher die Möglichkeit, aus dem Becken zu entkommen-
petra


----------



## Michael H (19. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na deine __ Iris hat doch bestimmt auch schon die halbwüchsigen Größe von 1,5m erreicht, oder?


Hallo 
Ja , die 1,5 m dürften sie schon haben. Geht ja jetzt erst los , die 2 m packen Sie dieses Jahr bestimmt auch wieder.



pema schrieb:


> ne, ist eben ein ganz anderer Stil. Allerdings: um die Spannung zwischen architektonischem Teich und Natur noch zu erhöhen, würde ich einen schön gewachsenen großen Ast in das Becken legen, so dass er über den Rand ragt. Das würde das sonst doch sehr strenge Ambiente etwas brechen und auf die Vergänglichkeit und Wiedergeburt in der Natur hinweisen.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei hätten dann auch arme Viecher die Möglichkeit, aus dem Becken zu entkommen-
> petra



OK , wird beim nächsten Teich berücksichtigt...


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> OK , wird beim nächsten Teich berücksichtigt...


na ja, ehrlich gemeint finde ich wirklich, dass ein Teich ohne Ausstiegshilfe eine Todesfalle ist. Ich wollte es nur 'geschmeidiger' ausdrücken. Spätestens wenn du den ersten ertrunkenen Igel aus deinem Becken fischen musst (für mich reicht auch eine Maus), ist der Spaß am Teich getrübt (zumindest wäre er es für mich).
petra


----------



## Michael H (19. Mai 2017)

pema schrieb:


> na ja, ehrlich gemeint finde ich wirklich, dass ein Teich ohne Ausstiegshilfe eine Todesfalle ist. Ich wollte es nur 'geschmeidiger' ausdrücken. Spätestens wenn du den ersten ertrunkenen Igel aus deinem Becken fischen musst (für mich reicht auch eine Maus), ist der Spaß am Teich getrübt (zumindest wäre er es für mich).
> petra


Hallo

Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären ....


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder das gleiche Thema um deinen *Hoch* Teich.
Das du auch immer wieder so negativ auffallen mußt. 
Aber


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären ....


Am schlimmsten sind die allgemein bekannten Berg-Tauch-Igel denen keine Wand zu steil und kein Teich zu tief ist.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo miteinander! 

Endlich ist es auch in meinem Garten soweit gewachsen, dass man schon ein paar Fotos vom Ganzen zeigen kann. So siehts aktuell an meinem Teich aus:

                      

Wünsche allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende! 
Lg ina


----------



## frank2016 (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
mein Teisch ist etwas schöner geworden....

Frank
mein Tei


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2017)

Im Teich ist noch nicht so viel los        

Der __ Hibiskus auf der Insel hat überlebt und wer hat es gefunden?    

Drummer herum sieht alles schon besser aus. 

Sommervorbereitung abgeschlossen   

LG Heike


----------



## toschbaer (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo Heike und Mathias,
sieht doch  aus!!!
Genießt den Garten!

Wir sehen uns !?
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2017)

Danke Friedhelm, 

ihr könnt gerne lang kommen wenn ihr zufällig in der Gegend seid und es mit freiem Tag passt vielleicht ist ein Abstecher zu Nicole dann auch noch möglich.

LG Heike und Mathias


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
noch ein paar aktuelle Foddos vom Teich und Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

was wächst denn so stabförmig links neben dem rosa __ Rhododendron?

LG 
Anja


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Anja,
das ist ein Sumpfschachtelhalm, verbreitet sich wie Unkraut.  So sieht er später mal aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (22. Mai 2017)

Sieht schön aus. Kein Wunder das ich den nicht kenne... hier ist überall trockener Sandboden, da wäre er chancenlos.

LG Anja


----------



## GabiundBernd (22. Mai 2017)

Der sieht toll aus, habe ich mir dieses Jahr auch gekauft... der muss aber noch wachsen...


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> habe ich mir dieses Jahr auch gekauft... der muss aber noch wachsen...


War ein Fehler. Einsperren ist da angesagt.....ich werde meinen nicht mehr los.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
auch bei mir ist das Wetter nicht spurlos am Teich vorbei gegangen. Das Wasser ist aufgewärmt, der Trofi gut beschäftigt, und die Pflanzen sind gut am Wachsen. Einige wie das __ Wollgras lassen sich partout nicht vom Wetter beirren und sind noch ein wenig zögerlich im Austrieb. Die fische sind hungrig geworden - es werden zwar nicht wesentlich mehr, aber dafür werden alle größer.


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Mai 2017)

Bei mir grünt es gerade im Teich. Algenblüte... Naja den Fischen gefällt es.

    

Aber neben dem Teich ist es auch grün. Ich liebe den Frühling.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (23. Mai 2017)

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung was bis jetzt drumherum geschah.

LG Heike


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Mai 2017)

jAch einsperren brauch ich nicht.... wir haben ja genug Platz.....alles Gut


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallochen!

Heute auf die Schnelle auch noch ein paar Bilder, ich hatte genug Zeit zum knipsen als die Handwerker da waren und die Robo-Leitkabel zu verlegen. Gefaulenzt hab ich aber nicht, Koniferen beschnibbelt, Wegplatten ausgebuddelt und teilweise woanders wieder rein (aĺes wegen der Kabel), und an meiner Vorgartenbaustelle weiter gearbeitet. Dazu dann in meiner Baudoku mehr..

                        

Lg und einen schönen Abend
Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

So, jetzt habe ich mal die große Kamera aus dem Schrank geholt, macht doch mehr Spaß als die Handyknipserei!

                                           Anhang anzeigen 183204


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Ach, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich mal eine Frage: Wisst Ihr zufällig, wie diese hübsche, weiße und sternförmige Blume auf dem neunten Fotos heißt? Sie hat sich selber ausgesät und gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Die habe ich bei mir auch. Ich meine die mal als Zwiebelblume gesteckt zu haben vor hundert Jahren. .. es könnte irgendeine Sorte Allium sein, aber ich lasse gern mal die Experten ran.

Lg ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Ja, mich hat sie auch an etwas Zwiebeliges wie Schnittknoblauch oder Bärlauch erinnert, aber sie riecht überhaupt nicht danach. Und bei meinem Nachbarn ist sie in diesem Jahr plötzlich überall neu im Garten aufgetaucht – das spräche ja eher gegen Zwiebel … Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Hamsterdrache (24. Mai 2017)

Das sind Milchsterne (Ornithogalum) ... die wandern gerne mal durch den Garten, wenn es ihnen gefällt. Sieht anfangs wie ein komisches Grasbüschel aus und plötzlich blühen sie alle, wenn mal zwei Tage die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Oooooooh, das ist aber mal ein schöner Name für eine schöne Blume! Ich danke Dir und werde die neue Weisheit gleich mal mit meinem Nachbarn teilen.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Stimmt,  jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein,  Milchstern habe ich auch schon mal gehört.  Auch Zwiebelblumen bilden Samen aus, die sich verstreuen. Aber wie schnell hat man die kleinen Zwiebelchen beim Umgraben mit dem Unkraut zusammen auf dem Kompost entsorgt und Jahre später schippenweise in frischer Komposterde im ganzen Garten verteilt. ..bei mir blühen sie auch gerade. 

Lg ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Ah – das ist natürlich wahr! Das ist gut möglich.


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2017)

Kann es sein das Fleisch-Fressende Pflanzen blühen? 
Ist es so etwas: 
Nach ca. 6 Jahren zeigt sich ein zartes etwas.


----------



## Plätscher (24. Mai 2017)

Natürlich blühen auch __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen, sie wollen sich ja auch über *** vermehren 
Glückwunsch

Edith: Boahh seid ihr Prüde, son harmloses Wort aussternen S...e...x


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2017)

Hast du selber geschrieben!

Edith: Boahh seid ihr Prüde, son harmloses Wort aussternen S...e...x[/QUOTE]

Morgen ist erst Freitag!


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Morgen ist erst Freitag


Donnerstag min jung, Donnerstag


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Freier Donnerstag immerhin!


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2017)

Ich schaue gerade Ramstein Live....
dachte ich schlag dem Langweiler TV mal ein Schnäppchen￼￼￼!


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Ömmm, hier schläft auch einiges ein bei dem schönen Wetter und dem langen Wochenende. 
Drum sei es 
        und 
   +


----------



## Fräbel (26. Mai 2017)

Bei uns wird es jetzt auch schön Grün


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2017)

Heute sieht es so aus.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

"Starwars"


----------



## rollikoi (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

zum Glück ist es nur ein X-Wing.
Man stelle sich vor er hätte den Sternenzerstörer benutzt, dann wäre der Teich aber sowas von voll. 

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2017)

Na nur gut das er noch nicht den Gashebel gefunden hat, sonst hätte er ja deinen Teich lehr gepustet


----------



## Timeless68er (28. Mai 2017)

Hey und hallo alle zusammen,

Bin hier noch recht neu und ein regelrechter Frischling aber möchte mich mit meinem fast fertigen Werk hier beteiligen











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Timeless68er, das sieht doch mega-entspannend aus ....
Dann gehts mal mit den "fast-fertigen-Werken" weiter:


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2017)

Timeless68er schrieb:


> Bin hier noch recht neu und ein regelrechter Frischling aber möchte mich mit meinem fast fertigen Werk hier beteiligen


Wenn du sie hier hoch laden würdest.......


----------



## Timeless68er (29. Mai 2017)

Oh habe es grad bemerkt 
  
  
So jetzt sind sie auch hier


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

So sieht es zur Zeit an meinem Gartenteich aus

         
    die __ Hosta hinter der Pummelfee hab ich letztes We auf der BRALA  im Sparpack ergattert..
   

Meinen Miniteich im Vorgarten poste ich jetzt nicht doppelt, den findet ihr mit aktuellen Bildern hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/556862/

Lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2017)

Hi,

mein Teich ist z.Z wieder eine trübe Lehmbrühe

Donnerstag gibts bei Aldi-Nord ja einen Pool, dann __ fliegen über Pfingsten sämtliche Fische raus

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Update Mai :

als erstes der Moorbeetteich:

       das Moor blüht z.Zt.

Jetzt unsere 'Neuanschaffung' - soll optisch mal eine Erweiterung des 'großen Teiches' werden.

       Sieht zwar noch etwas traurig aus...aber immerhin wohnen schon ein Molchmädchen und 3! Riesenkaulquappen drin (keine Ahnung wie die da rein gekommen sind). Die Seerosen müssen nun langsam mal in die Pötte kommen.  Es sind zwei Ableger von alten Seerosenrhizomen. Der Rest der Rhizome liegt seit fast einem Jahr in einem Mörtelkübel rum....und sieht super aus. Da warte ich jetzt eigentlich schon fast auf die ersten Blüten.

Jetzt der Hauptteich. Er macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Angelegt als Amphibienteich, ist er jetzt so geworden, wie __ Molche und __ Frösche es wohl lieben: völlig verkrautet und zunehmend verlandet. Die große Anzahl an Molchen darin spricht wohl für den Teich...allerdings: meinem Bedürfnis, auch mal was zu sehen zu haben, trägt er kaum noch Rechnung. Kurz gesagt: er wird immer schmaler und durch die Pflanzenmasse sieht man ab Juni eigentlich kaum noch Wasser.
Vielleicht in diesem Herbst...das große Reinemachen. (Aber wie ich mich kenne, endet das in der Entnahme von drei Trieben __ Laichkraut.
          

Als letztes: das kleine Seerosenbecken (das man so jetzt nicht mehr nennen kann). Letztes Jahr habe ich die zu große Seerose rausgeholt und eine passendere gepflanzt: Nymphaea 'Cynthia Ann'. Nun gut: drei Blätter hat sie schon. Aber das kommt alles noch. Dafür wohnen in dem kleinen Ding zwei Molchmädchen und viele Kaulquappen. Die Frösche schienen dieses anheimelnde Becken zu lieben.

    

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2017)

Hi Petra,

zu stark verkrautet schreckt irgendwann selbst __ Molche ab (bei meinem Amphibientümpel war letzen herbst ja fast gar kein Wasser mehr sichtbar weil von 30cm Tiefe 25cm Wurzelmasse war). Im März flog fast alles raus und nun kann er die nächsten jahre wieder zuwachsen. Molche waren selbst nach der Reinigung und den bis vor kurzem noch wenig Unterwasserpflanzen trotzdem viele drin und man sieht se nun auch wieder beim molcheln Hätte net gedacht das im Frühjahr trotz mehrere Tage ohne Wasser und dem abschruppen der Folie sich so viel Hibernakel von südlichen __ Wasserschlauch auf dem Kunstrasen haben halten können, und sogar ein dutzend Froschbißrosetten schwimmen nun wieder im Teich rum. Den Froschbiß hatte ich vorher wegen der Pflanzenmasse seit dem einsetzen vor 5 Jahren nie wieder gesehen

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (31. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (bei meinem Amphibientümpel war letzen herbst ja fast gar kein Wasser mehr sichtbar weil von 30cm Tiefe 25cm Wurzelmasse war).


Da habe ich ja noch Glück: der Teich ist 90cm tief. Sehen kann ich dennoch nichts mehr vom Wasser: Krebsscheren, glänzendes __ Laichkraut, __ Froschbiss und auch die nette Teichmummel (obwohl: die ist noch wenigsten wüchsig) bedecken fast die gesamte Teichoberfläche. __ Bachbunge, __ Zwergbinse, __ Wasserminze und Sumpfhelmkraut  arbeiten sich vom Rand her Richtung Wasser und  lassen die Wasseroberfläche immer weiter schrumpfen. Darunter ist noch freier Schwimmraum...nur sehe ich nichts mehr davon.
Wäre der Teich - so wie bei dir - nur 30cm tief: oh, meine Güte. Dann würde sicherlich auch kein Molch mehr reinpassen.
petra


----------



## Gladius (1. Juni 2017)

Da habe ich doch einen Jungfisch von Etheostoma spectabile entdeckt...


----------



## frank2016 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe endlich einen Frosch im Teich      
was mag das für einer sein ?


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

das ist ein ganz normaler __ Teichfrosch. Die sind recht variabel, weil es Bastarde sind aus __ Seefrosch und Kleinem Wasserfrosch. Wegen einer besonderen Genetik ist der Bastard erbstabil.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
die Gauklerblume blüht wieder aufs Neue, die __ Hosta habe ich letztes Jahr geteilt und auch die Teichmummel kommt.
So kann's weitergehen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

hallo, mal eine Frage in die Teichrunde: Schneidet ihr eigentlich die Samenstände von den Sumfdotterblumen ab?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2017)

Nö warum sollte man?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

Haste Recht, macht nur unnötig Arbeit, aber das ist wie bei den Rhododendren, manche brechen die abgeblühten Blüten auch raus.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2017)

Hier ein paar Teichbilder. Jetzt wird es ja wieder etwas bunter.
UW- Pflanzen wachsen wie immer prächtig....__ Krebsschere und Seerose im Filterteich blühen...
Die Fische finden den "Kanal" und die anderen Pflanzzonen zur Zeit sehr interessant.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

der rotlaubige Hollunder beginnt zu blühen.

  

An der __ Feige waren sämtliche Triebe erfroren, jetzt hat sie nochmal nach getrieben.

    

und der nicht gepflanzte __ Fingerhut.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Roland,
so einen rotlaubigen __ Holunder habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen gesehen. Wenn er nicht geblüht hätte, und einen entsprechenen Duft verströmt, hätte ich den Strauch gar nicht als solchen zugeordnet. Der letzte Winter war etwas härter, aber immer noch recht erträglich. Nur mein __ Blasenstrauch hat nicht wieder ausgetrieben (nach 4 Jahren, also angewachsen war er ).
Inzwischen ist mein Teich "zugewachsen". Das Gute daran sind die verschiedenen Perspektiven, die sich daraus ergeben. Er ist gar nicht mehr von allen Seiten einsehbar. Weniger gut ist, dass dies auf Kosten einiger kleinerer Pflanzen geht. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Die kleine Insel hat das Hochwasser fast ohne Schlamm überlebt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Juni 2017)

die __ Gauklerblumen am Teich blühen wie wild...


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2017)

Bei mir wuchern die Krebsscheren schon wieder.

   

Eigentlich war da Mal Wasser drin.

  

Goldika ist wie immer hungrig.


----------



## pyro (7. Juni 2017)

__ Gauklerblumen hatte ich auch mal... die wurden leider vom kleinen Schachtelhalm verdrängt. Da ich derzeit eine Teichbaustelle habe und versuche den Schachtelhalm herauszureissen werd ich nach der Baustelle wieder Gauklerblume und Co kaufen und anbauen.

 Fotos von meiner derzeitigen Teichbaustelle im Thread siehe Signatur.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Im großen Teich wächst alles ganz gut nur im kleinen ist alles extrem mickrig. 
  Bei den Krebsscheren habe ich mal drei Babys abgeknipst und bis jetzt schwimmen sie noch oben. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Heike! das zweite Bild, die __ Iris, ist die wirklich so pink? so eine hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, wie heißt die denn ?  sieht hammer aus! da würde ich gern auch auf die Warteliste... 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Ina auf Bild eins ist sie auch. Habe keine Ahnung wie die heißt ist mir mal im Obi in den Korb gesprungen 
Die brauchen aber noch ein wenig Zeit zum wachsen. 

LG Heike


----------



## Maflix (8. Juni 2017)

Hier mein fast fertiger Umbau einer ehemaligen Güllegrube zum Koiteich, in dem man auch etwas baden kann. Der Eigenbau Trommelfiltet funktioniert auch super.


----------



## Daufi (8. Juni 2017)

Mal ein paar unmotivierte, von Weisherbst inspierierte aktuelle Bilder vom Tümpel...


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Maflix, 
"meins" ist das nicht wirklich. 
Es sieht so kahl aus - meinst Du nicht, dass die Koi gerne ein paar Pflanzen hätten? 
Was wirklich wünschenswert wäre ist, wenn Du schnellstens einen Ausstieg baust für nichtschwimmende 
Tiere (z.B. Vögel, Igel, Insekten usw.) die da ggf. rein fallen. 
Besonders jetzt, wo gerade all die Jungtiere unterwegs sind, kann das schnell geschehen - und sie würden jämmerlich ertrinken. 
irgendetwas, was nicht glatt ist, teilweise unter Wasser ins Gewässer rein ragt und nicht so steil ist. Z.B. ein starker Ast oder ein 
ungehobeltes Brett oder eine Pflanzecke, die unter Wasser beginnt und über Wasser aufhört. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Ina da habe ich wohl die terracottafarbenen erwischt, aber es stehen noch 2 aus, vielleicht ist noch eine rote dabei.

    
Die weiße blüht jetzt auch endlich. 

            
LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Juni 2017)

Ja,einer arbeitet,und der Rest hat nix besseres zu tun.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2017)

Heike, die rote passt farblich auch viel besser an meinen Miniteich

Vor der terracottafarbenen mauer würde ich die andere gar nicht sehen!

Und Deine weiße, ist das auch eine Sumpfiris? Die sieht jedenfalls toll aus! 

Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Ja sie ist eine kleine Diva und steht auf der Insel. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2017)

Den zweiten namen hast du nicht zufällig?  Ich hab eine weiße I.laevigata, die aber noch nie geblüht hat. Wäre aber deutlich kleiner. Aber ich glaube,  wir fachsimpeln im falschen Thema rum...


----------



## Fotomolch (9. Juni 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> hallo, mal eine Frage in die Teichrunde: Schneidet ihr eigentlich die Samenstände von den Sumfdotterblumen ab?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Nö, ich habe sie aussamen lassen und einen Teil davon ins neue Sumpfbeet gemacht. Mal sehen, ob was aufgeht.


----------



## Fotomolch (9. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Maflix,
> "meins" ist das nicht wirklich.
> Es sieht so kahl aus - meinst Du nicht, dass die Koi gerne ein paar Pflanzen hätten?
> Was wirklich wünschenswert wäre ist, wenn Du schnellstens einen Ausstieg baust für nichtschwimmende
> ...




So sehe ich das auch. Bei uns im Dorf im ehemaligen Schwimmbad gibt es das gleiche Problem. Immerhin wachsen ein paar Brombeerranken ins Wasser. Reicht das eigentlich aus für die meisten Tiere?


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2017)

Wenn da sehr starke Ranken bei sind, die unter Wasser auch etwas waagerechter liegen und die eine begehbare Fläche auch für 4-Beiner bilden,  könnte es gehen. 
Aber sie müssen eben auch mal das Gewicht eines Igel oder so aushalten.
Ideal wäre es, unter den Brobeerranken - also für das Auge dann ja verdeckt - mit Hilfe von z.B. Brettern und einem leeren, veerschlossenen Behälter (damit er schwimmt) einen Miniponton zu bauen, der eine Art unter das Wasser reichende Slipanlage hat. 
Den Ponton am Ufer vertääuen. Da können dann die Tiere über die Slipanlage auf dn Ponton und von dort an Land.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2017)

Äm Kirstin, gibt es Igel und co. Welche ca 50cm hoch springen und dann auch noch eine Zaun überwinden?
Zu: 


Tanny schrieb:


> Ponton


Der Schwimmt doch schon drin als Pflanzinsel https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2017-06-08-17-00-54-jpg.185086/


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Es sieht so kahl aus - meinst Du nicht, dass die Koi gerne ein paar Pflanzen hätten?
> 
> Was wirklich wünschenswert wäre ist, wenn Du schnellstens einen Ausstieg baust für nichtschwimmende
> Tiere (z.B. Vögel, Igel, Insekten usw.) die da ggf. rein fallen.



Nein brauchen sie nicht..
Desweiteren haben Sie doch eine kleine "Schwimminsel".

Das ist ein Hochteich, was soll dort rein krabbeln ?
Igel & Co. kommen dort nicht hoch.
Selbst wenn, dann wäre optisch, der Gitterabstand auch zu klein hierfür.

Der Rest ist Natur!

Bei mir ist in 4 Jahren, noch nie was "größeres" in den Teich gefallen oder geflogen.
Bei Insekten enthalte ich mich, denn die werden gefressen.
Habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn welche hinein fallen.

Meine bekommen im Sommer zusätzlich sogar ab und an, lebende Heimchen, Grillen oder Mehlwürmer.


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Äm Kirstin, gibt es Igel und co. Welche ca 50cm hoch springen und dann auch noch eine Zaun überwinden?
> Zu:
> 
> Der Schwimmt doch schon drin als Pflanzinsel https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2017-06-08-17-00-54-jpg.185086/


 Also Zäune sind für Igel kein Problem - die kommen durch erstaunlich kleine Lücken.
Was die Höhe anbelangt, sieht es für mich aus, als wäre es links deutlich niedriger als rechts - und Igel können problemlos Hindernisse überwinden, die etwa dieselbe Höhe haben, die ein Igel ausgestreckt auf den Hinterbeinen stehend hat.

Was die Schwimminsel anbelangt: wenn die so ähnlich ist, wie die, die ich kenne, dann hat sie unter Wasser aussen keinen Einstieg. Das hilft also einem nicht schwimmenden Vogel herzlich wenig.

Dass das "Natur" ist @Alfii147  sehe ich anders. Nirgends in der Natur gibt es völlig kahle Gewässer, die ausschließlich rundum senkrechte, glatte Wände und sonst nichts haben. Jedenfalls ist mir absolut kein natürliches Gewässer bekannt, welches wie eine Badewanne voll Wasser gestaltet ist.
Die Wildtiere rechnen mit solchen Gefahren nicht, weil sie von Natur aus nicht vorkommen - genau so wenig, wie diese Regenfässer, die offen unter Regenrinnen stehen und regelmässig zu Todesfallen werden.


----------



## Maflix (10. Juni 2017)

Da wird ja ganz schön über meinen Teich diskutiert. Dann muss ich mich da wohl rechtfertigen...
Es handelt sich hier um eine ehemalige, betonierte Güllegrube, die schon vor 20 Jahren als Teich umgebaut wurde. Damals halt mit Goldfischen drin und ohne Zaun. In dieser Zeit hat es kein einziges Säugetier oder Vogel geschafft darin zu ertrinken. Gleich dahinter ist unser Taubenschlag, da hat noch nie eine suizid begangen. Die Mauer um den Teich rum ist auf jeder Seite mind. 40cm hoch mit überstehenden Simsen. Da kommt und kam nie was hoch. Und ich baue sicher nicht für einen Fall, der nicht eintreten wird, einen Landeplatz für den __ Reiher. 
Zu den Insekten, entweder die schaffen es auf die Insel oder sie werden gandenlos in den Skimmer gezogen, außer ein Koi erwischt sie davor. Aber damit kann ich ehrlich gesagt leben....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juni 2017)

LG Heike


----------



## Benny337 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo, hier einige Fotos von meinem Teich
Lg Benny


----------



## senator20_2000 (11. Juni 2017)

So bei mir siehts diese Jahr fast unverändert aus ,nur der Besatz ist kleiner geworden. 1Koi und meine beiden Shibunkin sind umgezogen.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ist das __ Pfennigkraut?

      

durstige Wespe.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

moin! nen komisches Wespennest hab ich auch am mini:
  
und am großen teich sind heute die ersten Seerosen aufgeblüht! __ rosennymphe ist die erste mit gleich drei Blüten auf einmal und noch Knospen, soviel hatte sie noch nie. und auch meine weiße ist fast soweit, Knospen und Blätter größer als je zuvor, dabei hatte ich gar nicht gedüngt...
        

ach ja, ne __ ringelnatter haben wir auch wieder! 

  

einen schönen sonnigen Tag wünsche ich euch allen
lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2017)

Hellö,

mein zweiter Mini ist fertig, jetzt muss er nur noch wachsen und ich kann endlich wieder __ Schnecken beobachten  
Wenn man einmal mit Wasser angefangen hat ist es wie eine Sucht...


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

der __ Froschlöffel steht voll im Futter.

    

Auch Unkraut kann schön blühen.


----------



## axel120470 (15. Juni 2017)

Morgen steht die Teilbefüllung an. Gestern das Fitergehäuse betoniert. Jetzt wird es langsam Zeit fürs Wasser.
  
  
Schätze mal 9000l werden in den Teichanbau passen. Wenn dann Temperatur und Wasserwerte stimmen, Fische umsiedeln in den Anbau. Dann bisherigen Teich säubern und dann komplett füllen. Kann es kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das __ Pfennigkraut?
> 
> ...


Hallo, ja, das ist Pfennigkraut, wuchert bei mir auch am Teich.
hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

und noch'n paar Bilder, bis bald!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## maarkus (15. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mich endlich durchgerungen, den Bachlauf zu kleben und zu bauen. Bilder folgen!
Der Teich läuft dieses Jahr ohne Filter und macht sich dennoch super. Er wurde nach den intensiven Sonnentagen trüb, was mich aber nicht stört. Die Fadenalgen durch die UVC fand ich damals schlimmer.


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Mal ein Pornoramabild .......


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Juni 2017)

Pornoramabild..........nee nee nee!


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
update Juni:
Im Moorbeetteich gibt die Walter Pagel und das __ Hechtkraut sein Bestes... . Die dicken Kaulquappen darin scheinen es auch noch ganz gut zu finden.

       
Jetzt das kleine Seerosenbecken (...das den Namen nun nicht mehr verdient). Letztes Jahr habe ich die zu große Seerose entfernt und durch eine neue -'Nymphaea Cynthia Ann- ersetzt. Ich hoffe nur, sie schafft auch noch mehr als 5 Blätter. Dafür scheinen Amphibien dieses kleine Becken zu mögen.(Vielleicht kann ich sie aber auch nur  - auf Grund der Größe des Beckens - besser beobachten).

    

Das neue Sorgenkind: es ist nicht mehr in Waage. Obwohl alles - incl. Algen - gut wächst und auch schon __ Molche etc. eingezogen sind: im Herbst wird das Teil rausgeholt und neu eingebaut.  So einen Unterschied kann ich auch nicht mehr mit Pflanzen kaschieren.

     

Und jetzt ein Blick in meinen 'Urwaldteich':

                     

petra


----------



## axel120470 (17. Juni 2017)

9000l sind drin. Filter in Betrieb. Jetzt heißt es warten bis die Werte stimmen. Und dann die lieben Fischis umsiedeln.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo Petra, ich beneide Dich, , möchte auch dicke Kaulquappen. Hatte vor einigen Tagen von Freunden aus deren Teich ein bißchen Froschlaich bekommen.
im Filterteich ausgesetzt, damit die Fischis nicht rankönnen, aber nach einigen Tagen war alles weg!  Schade!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2017)

Leichter Stress hier im brandenburgischen, der Nachbar ist im Urlaub .....nun habe ich 2 Grundstücke und 2 Teiche in Pflege.
Die Seerosen-Blüte ist auch hier im vollen Gange. 
Drei auf einen Streich.
  Etwas gelbes.
  Etwas rotes.
Ne neue “Katze“ gibt es auch. 
Und um den Teich blüht es hier und da.   
Der kann es nicht lassen.  Aussicht mit drei Balkone.


----------



## koile (20. Juni 2017)

Auch bei mir am Teich ist jetzt die schönste Zeit.    wenn alles in Blüte steht.
        
Am Samstag soll der Pflanzteich ein wenig gelichtet werden.


----------



## Anja Thomas (20. Juni 2017)

Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Teich gemacht. Hier oben hinken wir glaub ich dem Rest der Nation etwas hinterher.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2017)

Ein paar Bilder von heute.


                           

durch meine Umbauaktion im Filtergraben und eingeschwämmte Nährstoffe durch einstarkes Unwetter habe ich immer noch eine leichte Wassertrübung.


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2017)

Ich auch.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder nach dem ersten Unwetter um 15 00 Uhr     
Ca.um 21 00 Uhr kam dann so etwas wie ein Monsumregen mit 50m Sichtweite.
Danach war trüb.


----------



## Anja W. (27. Juni 2017)

Mein Teich ist dieses Jahr ein Teichmoostümpel. Da ist im Herbst Großputz angesagt.

 


Vadders Seerosenteich ein kleines Stück weiter sieht da schon ganz anders aus.

 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Mein __ Froschlöffel blüht nun auch ....


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juni 2017)

__ Hechtkraut heisst jetzt also __ Froschlöffel oder wie...?


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> __ Hechtkraut heisst jetzt also __ Froschlöffel oder wie...?


Hallo
Hmmmmm , dachte immer das ist Froschlöffel .....
Grünzeug halt ......


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juni 2017)

So sieht der aus.

   blühen tut der aber erst später.


----------



## koile (27. Juni 2017)

Oh, Roland dein __ Froschlöffel sieht aber garnicht nach Froschlöffel aus !

So sieht mein Froschlöffel aus und er hat auch schon teilweise Geblüht.


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> __ Hechtkraut heisst jetzt also __ Froschlöffel oder wie...?



Hechtlöffelfroschkraut


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juni 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 186902 Anhang anzeigen 186903 Oh, Roland dein __ Froschlöffel sieht aber garnicht nach Froschlöffel aus !
> 
> So sieht mein Froschlöffel aus und er hat auch schon teilweise Geblüht.



Hab mal bei " google bilder " geschaut, wir haben beide Froschlöffel! Es gibt da mehrere Arten.

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...9eu0XLI#hl=de&tbm=isch&q=froschlöffel+pflanze


----------



## koile (28. Juni 2017)

Da sieht man wieder das dieses Forum micht Dümmer macht.
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2017)

Wie heißt die ??? ( Ich will auch noch was lernen )


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juni 2017)

Moin!

Das ist eine __ Seekanne, wächst bei mir wie Hulle


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2017)

Danke, Ida


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Juni 2017)

Bin gestern mal kurz durch den Garten und siehe da es blüht oder will überall blühen. 
                            Hier ist einfach mal Pause und genießen. 

Die Knospen gehören zur __ Almost Black,  Lilly Pons,  Barbara Dobins und Clyde Itkins. Das vorletzte Bild ist die Double Yellow,  ich kam leider von der anderen Seite nicht ran. Die Escarboucle ist auch fleißig dieses Jahr. 
Sichttiefe bis 2m und klar. Geduld lohnt sich. 


LG Heike


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Sieht schon Cool aus , aber an meinem Teich brach und muß ich das nicht haben ......


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Juni 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, Heike!


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2017)

Finde gerade meinen Teich nicht mehr, der liegt schon 20cm unter Wasser und die Goldis schwimmen durch den Garten


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Juni 2017)

Danke an alle denen es gefällt.
Michael was brauchst du nicht? Grünzeug im Teich, klares Wasser oder Pause? 
Rene' zum Glück hatte ich gestern frei, heute nur und kein Ende in Sicht.
Ja so langsam wird es, aber fertig sind wir noch lange nicht, vielleicht in 5 Jahren.


LG Heike


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2017)

So schlimm, Rene.
Hatte gestern extra gesaugt aber dann kam nur Landregen.
Dafür waren die Wildschweine im Garten.
Habe heute erstmal die Zäune verstärkt bzw repariert.


----------



## tosa (29. Juni 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i5z1IzLNp0_


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2017)

Oh shit René....so schlimm bei Euch? Der ganze Garten Schlamm und die Fische weg? Warst Du rechtzeitig da um sie einzusammeln? Hoffentlich geht das noch gut aus....

Lg ina


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Danke an alle denen es gefällt.
> Michael was brauchst du nicht? Grünzeug im Teich, klares Wasser oder Pause?
> LG Heike


Morsche
Grünzeug im Teich . 
Schön anzusehn ist das ja , aber haben will ich das nicht ......


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Geduld lohnt sich.


Hallo Heike,
 die wasserlandschaft ist echt klasse geworden - da macht es dann richtig spaß mal ne pause oder auch zwei zu machen


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2017)

Waren bis jetzt nur 190 Liter auf dem qm 
Ich glaub nicht das ich alle Baby Goldfische aus dem Rasen und den Hecken einsammeln konnte, bei 50 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2017)

Ach mensch René. .das tut mir so leid!  Was ist denn mit den Koi?


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo René,

das hat aber auch kräftig gegossen bei Euch. Mein Beileid hast Du.
Das war hoffentlich 'nur' stehendes Wasser und hat nicht viel weggespült, oder?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Das Beileid meiner Frau hast Du sicher auch, denn morgen muss ich sie unseren Schlammteich schicken. Zum Schaufeln.
Ich würde das ja gern selbst erledigen, aber ich habe keine gelben Gummistiefel ...


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ach mensch René. .das tut mir so leid!  Was ist denn mit den Koi?


Die sind rollig, denen war das völlig egal 
Und hungrig dazu


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das war hoffentlich 'nur' stehendes Wasser und hat nicht viel weggespült, oder?


Nicht ganz das Wasser kam useren kleine Straßenberg hinab durch den Vorgarten unter dem Holzweg durch. Staute sich bis die 20cm Wall überstaut waren. Schoss dann einmal quer durch den Teich um an der anderen Seite den Rest vom Garten zu bewässern. 
Da wir nur gut 10cm Mutterboden haben und dann Lehm kommt versickert auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2017)

Na prima ... 
Hoffentlich ist von den 10 cm Mutterboden noch etwas übrig geblieben und wurde nicht durch Schlamm ersetzt.

Für mein Chaos musste ich den Bagger bestellen und bezahlen.
Du bekommst das Chaos kostenlos. Find ich irgendwie ungerecht. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Elan beim Aufräumen ...


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Grünzeug im Teich .
> Schön anzusehn ist das ja , aber haben will ich das nicht ......



Gefallen tut es mir schon, besonders die Seerosen ..
Habe ich ja auch noch im Teich, werde es aber auch nicht mehr tun!

Da beim nächsten, definitiv keine Pflanzzone mehr eingeplant ist. Jedoch vll. eine kleine Schwimminsel oder ähnliches..

Besonders gefällt mir die Außengestaltung vom Hochteich.. Sowas habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst und mehrere Objekte gesichtet.
Oben drauf möchte ich dann aber schwarzen Granit.


----------



## GabiundBernd (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
auch mal ein paar Überschwemmungsbilder. Habae schon geschaut ob die Fische im Garten schwimmen. Der Teich ist total übergelaufen, vorne mindestens auf 3 m alles unter Wasser.... auf dem Wasser im Gras blubbert es überall.... hoffentlich sind nicht ganzen Babyfische rausgeschwommen.....


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2017)

Schöner Mist mit den überschwemmungen.

Bei mir hat es auch mal geschüttet aber nur 30 min, also lange nicht so.

Ich könnte noch ein bisschen Regenwasser durch den Teich gebrauchen....dann ist das grün Wasser bald draußen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wir scheinen mit Regen wohl eher in der anderen Richtung Pech zu haben , siehe das "Grün" im Vordergrund. Den Tstört's weniger, der wird halt alle paar Tage mal nachgefüllt. Die Seerosen vertragens, schließlich sind deren Triebe lang genug.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Juli 2017)

Die Nachbarn zwei Häuser weiter sind in Urlaub, was man an den aufgestapelten Sandsäcken vor den Kellerfenstern erkennt. Das machen die seit der letzten Schlammflut, die aber auch schon gut zehn Jahre her ist. *toitoitoi*
Nach der extremen Trockenheit und Hitze die letzten Wochen bin ich über die Gewitter heute nacht wirklich dankbar, aber eigentlich müsste es hier noch mindestens eine Woche regnen. Immerhin sind die Wasserspeicher jetzt voll und der Teich ... naja ... Wasser zum nachfüllen hab ich ja jetzt ein bisschen.

     

P. S. Dein Bachlauf ist echt schön, @Tottoabs


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2017)

Eben noch mal Füttern gewesen mit Taschenlampe.....ist mir da doch eine mittelgroße Kröte über den Weg gelaufen.....tippe auf so zwei bis drei Jahre. Also noch nicht ausgewachsen......vielleicht gibt es ja doch mal Krötenlaich. 
Denke das meine Feldsteine (siehe Foto Oben) da eine gute Grundlage bilden für die Reptilien.

Jetzt fehlen mir noch ein paar __ Eidechsen.....vielleicht sollte ich mein Kaktenbeet umbauen und noch eine Sandfläche für die Eiablage einrichten.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2017)

Hab grade noch ein Überschwemmungsbild gefunden


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
noch mal Glück gehabt mit den Überschwemmungen, Teich war bis oben hin voll, aber alles noch ok.
So sieht's aktuell aus
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2017)

Im Moment dreht sich mein Leuchtturm. Wir sitzen hier und schwitzen 
mit dem Radler in der Hand


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Aug. 2017)

Man muss das Wetter ausnutzen, solange es nicht regnet


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
über Regen konnte ich auch dieses Jahr nicht klagen. Da hatte ich verdammt Glück, im Frühjahr eine Schwachstelle am Rand gefunden zu haben, seitdem habe ich einige cm mehr Wasserstand. Über "Grün" am Teichrand muß ich nicht mehr klagen (eher dafür sorgen, dass das nicht überhand nimmt). Die Kapillarsperre ist auch mal wieder 'dran gewesen. Wie gut, dass ich da nur wenige Meter zu beackern habe, der Rest liegt weit genug oberhalb des Wasserniveaus... .


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

nabend zusammen! 
eben habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von Juli und August gefunden und mal wahllos aneinander gereiht. dicker Frosch auf Seerose, __ Schwanenblume, die nach Jahren endlich mal geblüht hat, __ ringelnatter, verschiedene Seerosen, und rundum ist der Dschungel zu sehen. Inzwischen habe ich ein wenig ausgelichtet, damit man die Seerosen und Fische noch sehen kann 
                                

lg und einen schönen Abend noch! 
ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2017)

N,abend
allerseits, die Viecher scheinen sich bei Dir sehr wohl zu fühlen, 
Ich kämpfe im Moment gegen die Buchsbaumwelke und zu allem Überfluß auch noch gegen den ekligen Buchsbaumzünsler!!!
Von den Mückenschwärmen, die sofort in Massen über einen herfallen ganz zu schweigen!
Auf dem 2. Bild könnt ihr sehen, wie die Welke zugeschlagen hat, . Kein Wunder bei dem schwülen regnerischen Wetter!
Traurige Grüße
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Oh mist, ist der __ Zünsler etwa bis zu dir vorgedrungen, und dieser Pilz auch? 

Ich klopfe mal auf Holz,  meine beiden Buchskugeln sind bisher von beidem verschont geblieben. Man soll sich auf keinen Fall zusätzliche in den Garten holen,  die bringen das mit. Für den Formschnitt weiche ich inzwischen auf Wacholder,  Thuja, Zypresse und __ Eibe aus, denen können Zünsler und Pilz nichts anhaben. 

Aber herrlich,  Deine Blütenpracht! 
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt den dicken Frosch auf der Seerose vergessen...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo und einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag allerseits!
Ja Ina, den Buchs habe ich schon jahrelang im Garten, alles ok bisher, aber jetzt, ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag 
Vielen Dank für Dein Lob , kann ich nur zurückgeben!
Der dicke Frosch auf der Seerose


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2017)

Heute waren einfache Fotos für das Album angesagt.
Das Wasser sieht gut aus und die immer hungrigen haben beim posen ganz schön gedrängelt.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (22. Aug. 2017)

Moin,
Ein paar Fotos vom Teich ,welcher im Juni 2017 angelegt wurde
[emoji39] [emoji41]


----------



## Ida17 (22. Aug. 2017)

Alle Achtung, dafür dass der Teich so jung ist sieht er klasse aus!


----------



## DbSam (22. Aug. 2017)

Wie es am Teich aussieht? Bei dem Wetter? Im Sommer 2017?

Naja, ich sitze hier beim  am trockenen Arbeitsplatz und meine Frau baut sich ihren Teich.

Dieses Jahr kann sie währenddessen auch unheimlich viel putzen.
Das Sommerwetter ist also wie bestellt für einen Frauenteich ...  
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2017)

N'Abend allerseits. Habe versucht, noch schnell die Abendstimmung einzufangen, war so schönes Abendrot.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2017)

leider ein bisschen unscharf


----------



## rollikoi (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

da ich hier immer gerne Fotos sehe dachte ich mich mal revanchieren zu müssen.
Hier mal mein Teich heute am 23.8.2017


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2017)

ich mach heut abend oder morgen mal eins wenn der Teich bis auf die  30-40cm Schlamm wieder komplett leer ist


----------



## axel120470 (23. Aug. 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Baustelle. Gerade ( 23.8.17 ) frisch geknipst.
Hab noch ein bißchen Arbeit mit der Außen gestaltung.

Gruß aus Dillenburg
Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

nachdem es heute wieder mal etwas wärmer war habe ich die Unterwasserpflanzen im Filtergraben etwas ausgedünnt. Auch einige gelbe Blätter der Seerose, __ Hechtkraut und __ Thalia wurden dabei entfernt. Insgesamt kam ein komplett gefüllter 90l Mörtelkübel zusammen.

vorher                               nachher     


wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag!


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2017)

Seit heute so ..


----------



## laolamia (3. Sep. 2017)

dachte immer ein teich ist "aus" wasser


----------



## axel120470 (3. Sep. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich mach heut abend oder morgen mal eins wenn der Teich bis auf die  30-40cm Schlamm wieder komplett leer ist


Wo bleibt das Foto Frank ? 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2017)

Hi Axel,

meine alte Digital-Kamera hat die Tage leider den Geist aufgegeben (und die von Daddy ist z.Z. an der Ostsee)

der Teich ist mittlerweile wieder fast voll (heute und morgen noch mal dem Brunnen je 4h alles abfordern) und zeigt auch schon wieder die typische Algenblüte.

Mal schauen wie er nach dem Urlaub in 2 Wochen wieder aussieht. 

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (4. Sep. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie er nach dem Urlaub in 2 Wochen wieder aussieht.


Da will sich wohl einer das Elend des Betrachtens einer Algenbrühe ersparen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo!
Wir wurden gestern am letzten Urlaubstag zu dem Frühstücks-Kaffee mit dem Anblick eines Eisvogel belohnt.
Er schoss um die Ecke ca. 1m an uns vorbei und setzte sich kurz auf den Handlauf der Brücke.
Alles dauerte knapp 2 sek.
Ich und meine Frau haben nicht schlecht gekuggt und gestaunt.
So oft sieht man den kleinen “Wicht“ ja nicht  mehr aber hin und wieder lässt er sich blicken. Leider kein Foto ......doch aber ohne den “Tweety“.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
der Herbst naht - und ich habe jede Menge zu tun, das Grün am Teich zu reduzieren (so hatte ich mir das zu Anfang nicht vorgestellt ). Dennoch ist es nach wie vor schön grün, auch wenn nicht mehr so makellos wie vor dem Sommer.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallöchen,

mal wieder 2 "Standartbilder" von mir  
und ich hab doch tatsächlich 2 Wasserfrösche bei mir im Minikübel


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> und ich hab doch tatsächlich 2 Wasserfrösche bei mir im Minikübel


Ja und ein Alien auch noch:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja und ein Alien auch noch:
> Anhang anzeigen 191563
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Na besser als gar keinen Teich


----------



## DbSam (7. Sep. 2017)

Wem sagst Du das ... 

Hat doch meine Frau mein Töchterchen und mich wieder auf den Steinbruch geschleift und die beiden Autos bis an die Belastungsgrenze mit irgendwelchem teuren Steingelumpe vollpacken lassen.
Bin ja gespannt, ob sie am Sonnabend den Ringanker fertig bekommt. Sie schiebt immer alle Probleme auf das super Sommerwetter ab, dabei könnte sie doch auch bei etwas Regen den Beton mit der Schubkarre bergab in die Schalung befördern. 
Ich würde da kein Problem drin sehen und ihr auch gern helfen, aber ich habe doch im Keller zu tun. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2017)

Das hört sich doch nach ner super Fortsetzung an, also hau in die Tasten wir geiern doch geradezu nach Deiner Teichdoku!


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Sep. 2017)

Das __ Hechtkraut blüht nochmal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2017)

so,

nachdem sich der Algennebel nach der Neubefüllung wieder gelegt hat herrscht nun endlich mal ne Sichttiefe von 1,6m im Teich (dank Fischlosigkeit liegt der vor 2 Wochen wieder hochgeschleppte Kies noch immer genau da wo er wieder hingekippt wurde und auch alle Unterwasserpflanzen sitzen noch da wo sie eingebuddelt wurden)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo!
Ich habe heute den Schwamm-Filter gesäubert dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das die groben Schwämme (blau) weniger Dreck aufgenommen haben als die feinen Schwämme (rot).
Im Frühjahr und Sommer ist es eher umgekehrt.
Der Teich ist fast Algen rein, na ja etliche “Schwebies“ sind eigentlich immer da und wenn man die UW-Beleuchtung einschaltet zeigt diese auf.


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2017)

Von wegen Winter und dunkle Jahreszeit  ........vorbei die Taschenlampen-Zeiten

  
Ein 200W LED- Fluter unterstützt mich jetzt bei vorkommenden Arbeiten am Teich nach Feierabend.

Nebenbei kann ich dann “Thekla“ beobachten.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Sep. 2017)

N'Abend,
hier noch ein paar aktuelle Foddos von mir
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das für Pilze sind auf den beiden letzten Fotos? Die wachsen wie Unkraut.
Schade, keine Steinpilze! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Sep. 2017)

Zu den Pilzen muss ich passen, aber dein Garten ist wunderschön.

LG
Sven


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Sep. 2017)

Oh, danke Sven  
Schönen Abend noch
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (30. Sep. 2017)

den pilz gibt es in unserem Garten auch, kenne aber auch seinen Namen nicht.
hier noch das ein oder andere Bild rund um den kleinen und den großen Teich im September
                                                        

lg und ein schönes Wochenende 
ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Okt. 2017)

Bei mir eher trüb, Baustelle halt. Aber hey, wer hat schon nen Baum im Teich? (Im Bild ganz links)

  


Dafür halten sich aber wenigstens noch die Kapuzinerkresse und das __ Eisenkraut

  


Und lustige Pilze im Vorgarten ...


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Beate,
wir haben Herbst, da gehen selbst die Gartenmagazine in ihren Fotos auf Distanz . Und aus der Entfernung sieht's gut aus, aus der Nähe sieht man die Arbeit .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Okt. 2017)

Hach, ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich vor dem Winter wieder Wasser sehe.


----------



## axel120470 (19. Okt. 2017)

Nächtliche Impression am Teich. Gerade geknippst


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, allerseits
so sieht's im Moment am Teich aus.
Füttert ihr eigentlich noch. Die Fischis nehmen kaum noch Futter auf .
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Okt. 2017)

und noch ein paar herbstliche Bilder, bald ist es vorbei mit der Pracht.


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2017)

Ja ich füttere noch so lange wie sie fressen.
Natürlich sehr bedächtig, da jetzt die Temperaturen nach unten gehen.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2017)

Meine fischis haben auch noch ordentlich Hunger, ich füttere sie alle paar Tage.

und hier noch paar herbstfarben und letzte Blüten :
                                                             

schönes Wochenende euch allen!
lg Ina


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2017)

Also ich füttere jeden Tag 2 mal. Die fressen noch wie verückt. Wassertemperatur z.Zt. 15 grad.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Okt. 2017)

Ich füttere ca. 20 Gramm. Das ist die Menge, die mir der Futterkonfigurator bei 12 Grad ausgerechnet hat.
Es wird noch gierig verschlungen. Jetzt stürzten sich die Kois auch erst auf die Pinkys und dann das Koi-Futter.


----------



## Michael H (21. Okt. 2017)

Morsche 

Bin am Relax‘en .....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Okt. 2017)

Am bauen ...


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Okt. 2017)

Verfressen wie immer. 

Am Teich ist alles herunter geschnitten. Wahrscheinlich kommt dieses Wochenende die Abdeckplane drüber. WT 11 Grad.


----------



## PeBo (21. Okt. 2017)

Auch bei uns in Mittelhessen ist es jetzt soweit - nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen immer mehr Laub mit dem Käscher aus dem Teich fischen musste, habe ich die Pflanzen jetzt zurückgeschnitten. Dann habe ich das Sonnensegel demontiert und an gleicher Stelle das Laubschutznetz aufgehängt.
In 3-4 Wochen werde ich dann das Laubschutznetz wieder abhängen und dann den Eisfreihalter  einsetzen.

      

Mein Schilfgras ist dieses Jahr ~ 2,70 m hoch geworden.

 

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## axel120470 (21. Okt. 2017)

@PeBo : Schöne Grüße nach Mittelhessen aus Mittelhessen ( Dillenburg ) .  

Sieht gut aus bei Dir

Gruß
AXEL


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Okt. 2017)

hallo,und noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder . Jetzt wird's um  17 Uhr schon dunkel, 
Naja, Augen zu und durch... Schönen Abend noch euch allen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Okt. 2017)

...und noch die letzten Rosenblüten, vom Sturm heute abgerissen.


----------



## Sandra Sabu (29. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und versuche mal mein Glück mit dem hochladen der Bilder.


----------



## axel120470 (6. Nov. 2017)

So sieht es bei mir jetzt aus. Wär doch bloß schon wieder Frühling.

    
VG aus Dillenburg


----------



## Petta (7. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,
nun ist es wieder so weit.
Der Teich hat eine Temp.von 7°und unsere Fischis sind dabei sich auf Winter vorzubereiten.
Die letzten Tage hatte der Teich noch etwas über 10° und wir haben nur noch __ Reis gefüttert.
Pumpe und Filter laufen noch so ca. 1 Woche bis die Fischlis sich ausgek.... haben und dann wird alles abgestellt
und für das nächste Frühjahr vorbereitet.
Im Großen und Ganzen waren wir mit dem Sommer nicht sehr zufrieden.
Die Temperaturen im Teich lagen so im Schnitt bei 19-21°und was darüber ging konnte man praktisch an " einer Hand " abzählen.
So, bis denne und lasst Euch den schmecken......................


----------



## dizzzi (7. Nov. 2017)

Hi Petta,

Was für Fische schwimmen in deinem Teich so rum?
Sind bei dir auch Kois drin?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Petta (10. Nov. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was für Fische schwimmen in deinem Teich so rum?
> Sind bei dir auch Kois drin?



Hallo Udo,
bei uns schwimmen 4 Koi ( davon 2 Ghostkoi ),einige Goldfische und __ Shubunkin,

im kleinen Teich Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen,außerdem ist er Biotop für
__ Molche und __ Frösche...........


----------



## dizzzi (10. Nov. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> bei uns schwimmen 4 Koi ( davon 2 Ghostkoi ),einige Goldfische und __ Shubunkin,
> 
> im kleinen Teich Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen,außerdem ist er Biotop für
> __ Molche und __ Frösche...........


Hi Petta,

Dann ist unser Besatz vergleichbar.
Wie oft hast du das jetzt so gemacht?
Fütterst du mit Sinkfutter zwischendurch?
Ich habe meinen Fischen in den letzten Tagen sehr wenig zu essen gegeben.
Habe vor am Samstag den Filter auszuschalten,
Wegen meinem vormontierten UVC.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Petta (12. Nov. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du das jetzt so gemacht?
> Fütterst du mit Sinkfutter zwischendurch?


Hallo Udo,

Der Teich ist jetzt im 14.Jahr und es ist jedes Jahr die gleiche Prozedur und es ist immer alles i.O. gewesen.
Morgen geht es los.Es wird dann noch ein TWW gemacht,so ca. 1/3. Dann läuft nur noch der Sprudelstein.

Sinkfutter verwenden wir nur ab und an.
Die letzten Wochen hat es Kraftfutter gegeben und die letzten Tage nur gekochten __ Reis.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,
ich hab' heute endlich in den Winterbetrieb "umgeschaltet". Die pumpe hat sich schon gestern nacht von alleine abgestellt (dank "SFC" ). Bei der Inspektion meines TroFis hab' ich gesehen, warum er so spülfaul geworden ist (das ist nicht üblich, wenn die Blätter fallen und es kalt wird, da bekommt er eigentlich jede Menge zu tun) - ich darf mir neues Siebgewebe bestellen .
Die Gartenwasserleitungen (dieses Jahr erweitert um Wasseranschluß am Filterschacht, Bewässerung neues Hochbeet, Rasensprenger und einen kleinen "Brunnen") habe ich auch entleert, das war höchste Zeit - gerade sind's -2°C . Ich hatte die letzten Tage halt wenig Zeit im Hellen.
Jetzt pumpt eine 800er Pumpe das Wasser vom Teichgrund durch eine meiner __ Hel-X-Tonnen zurück durch die Pflanzenzone in den Teich. Wenn der Teich anfängt zuzufrieren, dann schalte ich den Heizer in der Tonne an (da das Wasser weniger oberirdisch zurückströmt, ist das recht effektiv). Anhängend zum Abgesang noch drei Bilder von Ende Oktober - die letzten beiden Seerosenblüten, und eins vom Sturm. Der Wellengang im Teich war beachtlich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2017)

heute morgen so

Schiffe darf man jetzt bei dem ganzen Packeis net mehr in den Teich lassen sonst machen sie einen auf Titanic

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Nov. 2017)

Kommende Nacht könnte es bei mir auch so weit sein, sind -2°C gemeldet!


----------



## koichteich (14. Nov. 2017)

Moin, Filtertechnik abgestellt seit WE. Blubber bei Bedarf. 
Soweit Eisfrei im hohen Norden.
  
Gruß Andreas


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2017)

Ich warte noch eine Woche. Die Pumpe ist regelbar und läuft nur auf halbe Kraft.
Dann gibt es noch kleine Umbau Maßnahmen und wenn die wenigstens einmal durch gespielt wurden, kann alles in den Winterschlaf gehen.
Es wird nicht bei diesen Temperaturen bleiben, hoffe ich.
Temperaturen im Teich um die 7°.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Nov. 2017)

im Havelland am Sonntag bei milder Novembersonne Pumpe aus, Blubber (weiterhin) an. Genau keine Sekunde zu früh, Montag Nacht zu Dienstag der erste Frost hier. Obwohl die fischis noch rumgeguckt haben, ob's noch was zu essen gibt.. 
unsere letzten drei Seerosenknospen konnten sich leider nicht mehr entschließen aufzugehen. 

lg Ina


----------



## Lumita (16. Nov. 2017)

Der Teich ist mit einer Gewächshausfolie abgedeckt. Der Patronenfilter und UVC sind im Filterhäuschen (Hintergrund Bild). Der Boden und die 4 Seitenwände sind von innen mit 80mm Styrodur gedämmt. Der Deckel hat 20mm Styrodur und zusätzlich Noppenfolie. Zusätzlich ist ein Frostwächter untergebracht.
Die Teichpumpe und der Filterauslauf sind ca. 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und laufen bei ca. 6500 Liter/Stunde. Der Luftpumpe steht im Keller. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass relativ warme Luft in den Teich gepumpt wird.
Aktuell füttere ich 20Gramm Sinkfutter pro Tag. Aktuelle Lufttemperatur sind 8,6 Grad. Das Teichwasser hat 9,9 Grad/ Celsius.
Im Vordergrund sieht man als Futterluke eine Styrodurplatte. In diese ist ein 75mm Rohr integriert. Für den ständigen Luftaustausch.
Wir hatten bis Dato max. Böen bis 60km/h. Die Folien biete bis jetzt dem Wind keine Angriffsfläche und bleibt straff. Der Regen läuft anständig ab und es bilden sich bis jetzt keine Pfützen auf der Folie. Jetzt muss abwarten und hoffen, dass es nicht zuviel Schnee gibt. Ansonsten muss ich auf der Folie Schneeschippen.
Fazit: Bis jetz bin ich sehr zufrieden und hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Nov. 2017)

Auch von mir ein paar Herbstbilder.
Wenn das meiste Eichenlaub endlich runter ist von den Bäumen, wird die LH Pumpleistung reduziert.
Abgedeckt wird nix.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe auch wieder mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Die Palme ist eingepackt, um den Fuß herum werde ich noch etwas nachbessern.

  

Die __ Feige hat den ersten leichten Nachtfrost abbekommen und lässt jetzt das Laub fallen.

  

Die Seerosenblätter sind noch einigermaßen die werde ich entfernen wenn sie richtig gelb sind. Hab heute Morgen etwas Laub am Ufer abgesammelt aber da wird noch einiges nachkommen.

      

wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2017)

Hab noch mal einen WW gemacht und nach den Fischen schaut man sowieso.     und 
mein unermüdlicher Helfer im Kampf mit den Tannennadeln.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2017)

Dann bin ich auch mal raus ein paar Bilder machen.
         

Palme ist hat auch Winterschutz
 

Kakteen haben Ihr Dach
   

Teich hat Blätterschutz
 


Bisschen zurück schneiden ist noch angesagt wenn es erst mal friert


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2017)

Heute wurde der Teich abgeschaltet.
Seit 2Wochen fressen die Fische nicht mehr,
der Fisch-Kot ist raus.
Weil die letzten 2Tage noch mal sehr warm waren, vergehen sie sich am Bio-Film.
Gefüttert wurde nicht mehr, denn die Temperaturen gehen wieder runter.

Das war das Teich-Jahr 2017.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Nov. 2017)

2017- wir haben ja noch ein paar Wochen....
Der __ Ahorn hat keine Blätter- Nachbars __ Eichen aber auch nicht mehr.
Fische fischeln so rum....Futter wird nur noch sporadisch ein wenig gegeben...
Irgendwann bekomme ich auch noch raus, wie man Bilder vom Teichinhalt ohne Wolken drauf macht. (Pol.- Filter..)

Wasser ist momentan OK Überlauf, welcher bei mir aus einem Abzweig an einer der Zuleitungen im Filterkeller besteht und in Sickerschächte/Drainagen geht.
Der Filterteich läuft im Pumpbetrieb (ca. 2cm höher als ST) fast über den Uferwall zum Schwimmteich rüber.


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Nov. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Palme ist hat auch Winterschutz


Das haben wir bei uns auch einige mal ausprobiert, doch leider nie Erfolg gehabt. 
Bei uns ist das Klima einfach zu hart um Palmen draußen stehen zu lassen. 
Hier nutzt die beste Abdeckung nichts. Würde gerne mit den Wintern tauschen


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Nov. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Das haben wir bei uns auch einige mal ausprobiert, doch leider nie Erfolg gehabt.
> Bei uns ist das Klima einfach zu hart um Palmen draußen stehen zu lassen.
> Hier nutzt die beste Abdeckung nichts. Würde gerne mit den Wintern tauschen


Das bleibt bei uns auch abzuwarten.
Steht ja erst zwei Winter draußen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Nov. 2017)

bei mir sind nun erste weiße Flocken da, sollen sich bloß von Acker machen und net auf die Idee kommen liegen zu bleiben sonst gibts

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2017)

nachdem der montagliche Schnee ja zum Glück schnell wieder fort war kam das "böse Zeugs" gestern Mittag wieder zurück

heute hängt man nur noch knapp unter der Dauerfrostgrenze und die Wiesen sind immer noch weiß

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (3. Dez. 2017)

Bei uns in der Lüneburger Heide gab es letzte Nacht den ersten Schnee ... aktuell 1 Grad und Regen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2017)

wird immer mehr Schnee

- aber zum Glück soll es die nächsten Tage ja wieder bis zu +10 Grad geben

(die __ Stare sind trotzdem immer noch anwesend und bedienen sich weiterhin am "Fly In" - wenn denn die beiden Raben ihnen net mal wieder mal die Meisenködel geklaut haben)


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2017)

Bei uns erster Schnee.
jetzt Regnet es leicht. Bleibt wohl nix.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Dez. 2017)

Ich feg mal kurz durch auf dem Teich


----------



## hessi (3. Dez. 2017)

Endlich mal Schnee,ist aber ab morgen wieder ein Hoch gemeldet.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2017)

Sieht heute ziemlich trostlos aus, seit 10°° schneit es bei + 1°C nasser pappiger Schnee. In der Nacht soll es dann regnen. Da ich es bis jetzt immer wieder hinaus geschoben habe die Seerosenblätter und andere Pflanzenteile abzuschneiden. muss ich jetzt halt mal in der Kälte drangehen.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Dez. 2017)

Schnell noch ein paar winterliche Nachtaufnahmen bevor der Regen wieder alles wegspült.

          
Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Dez. 2017)

Sonntag war auch schon dünnes Eis auf dem Teich.
Da kann man schön sehen, wo die Strömung langgeht.
Kleine Kreiselströmug eisfrei.
Bei der Großen entsprechend den Einläufen offene Stellen.
Fischies reihersicher unter dem Eis.

Heute wieder Plusgrade +7°.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

@ThorstenC!
Ärgerst du dich nicht über die vollkommen überflüssigen Stufen/Absätze im Ufer-Bereich, eigentlich sind die doch umsonst.
Im Teich von 2004 habe ich es auch so gemacht.
Jetzt macht es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn mehr.
Ein Steilufer hat sehr viel weniger Dreck-Ablagerungen aufzuweisen.
Ist meine Meinung


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Dez. 2017)

ich habe die Stufen auch, Thorstens und auch mein Teich wurden ja als Schwimmteich in  Anlehnung nach NG gebaut. Ich gebe dir Recht auf den Stufen bleibt schon einiges an Schmutz liegen. Aber es ist auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt, Kinder oder auch Nichtschwimmer können nicht so leicht ertrinken und kommen wieder aus dem Teich raus. Man muss halt von Zeit zu Zeit die Stufen kehren.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Ich wusste nicht das es ein Schwimmteich ist.
Natürlich geht dann eine gewisse Sicherheit vor.
Auch gibt es nicht annähernd soviel Ablagerungen wie bei Fischen.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Dez. 2017)

Ablagerungen gibt es auch ohne Fischen auf den Stufen.

Nochmal würde ich anders bauen.
Vielleicht...
Max. eine Stufe in -50 cm für den Sicherheitsaspekt.reicht.
Ringsherum Pflanzzone und gut.
Aber das erst im nächsten Leben.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber das erst im nächsten Leben.


Dito!


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber das erst im nächsten Leben.


Aber dann könntest du doch auch gleich deine Verrohrung verbessern. Hättest mehr Schwimmraum für mehr Fisch. Dazu die Form noch optimiert für eine gute Abdeckung.
Und sowieso baut man einen Teich 3 mal bis es passt


----------



## axel120470 (7. Dez. 2017)

Na dann erkläre mal meiner besseren Hälfte das ich meinen Teich nach dem diesjährigen Umbau nochmal verändere


----------



## Daufi (9. Dez. 2017)

Ein bißchen Winter ist auch da...


----------



## Michael H (10. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Winter halt .......


----------



## Tomy26 (10. Dez. 2017)

Ja der Niederrhein kann auch Schnee


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Dez. 2017)

Schnee - Schnee - Schnee ..
Will nicht aufhören, komme grade vom Räumen rein.

Minus 3.3 Grad


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Dez. 2017)

"Winter is here",
ist der Untertitel einer aktuell aufgetauchten Blaustrahlscheibe (da ihr Umfang noch in Zoll bemessen wurde, muß sie schon recht alt sein ). Zumindest ist es heute der dritte Versuch dieser Jahreszeit, an unserem Teich Fuß zu fassen:


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

hatte nach dem Essen so ein Völlegefühl im Magen, da bin ich halt mal raus an den Teich und habe das gemacht was ich schon seit Wochen verdrängt habe.


                                  

zwei Himbeeren habe ich auch noch gefunden.

    Anhang anzeigen 194610


----------

